# Shanling UA1 & UA2 - New line of portable DAC/AMP adapters



## Shanling (Apr 27, 2021)

*Introducing our new UA line, USB DAC/AMP Adapters for your Android, Windows, Mac, iOS and even Nintendo Switch.*​
*Shanling UA1*

- Basic model of UA line
- Fixed USB-C cable
- Compatible with Android, Windows and MacOs
- Adapting same ESS Sabre ES9218P Hi-Fi chip as our M0/Q1/UP2
- Hi-Res support up to PCM 32/384 and DSD256
- Gain, filters and channel balance adjustable via Shanling Music app
- MSRP 45 USD/Euro
- Available in November






*Shanling UA2*

-        Advanced model of UA line
-        Interchangeable cables, using USB-C connector
-        Special mode offering compatibility with Nintendo Switch (compatible with 2nd version of Nintendo Switch).
-        3.5mm Single ended & 2.5mm Balanced output
-        ESS ES9038Q2M DAC & RT6863 amplifier
-        Up to 195mW@32 output power
-        Hi-Res support up to PCM 32/768 and DSD512
-        Advanced settings available in companion app

*Available in April
MSRP 85 USD / Euro*


----------



## ClieOS

Price range and ETA?


----------



## PopZeus

Very interesting. Looks like a competitor to the Dragonfly.


----------



## AlexCBSN

Shanling said:


> *Introducing our new UA line, USB DAC/AMP Adapters for your Android, Windows, Mac, iOS and even Nintendo Switch.*​
> *Shanling UA1*
> 
> - Basic model of UA line
> ...


Price and release date?


----------



## AndyBrechin

USB C, Lightning, presume USB Micro B also an option for other android devices.  I wonder if it gets over/around android resolution cap which sometimes gets in the way, for example when playing Amazon Music HD.


----------



## SubieGC8

definitely excited about this


----------



## AlexCBSN

One massive question. Will the ua2 have a logical design for using on the go? Cause seriously, a “top/ bottom” usb c cables with straight plugs is NOT a logical design for using the dongles with a mobile phone on the go, it actually is quite illogical. Refer to the ltp s1 thread. As well, taking in consideration efi noise before hand would be a winner. Since many dongles are absurd for on the go applications and I think 90% of the users will be using it like that


----------



## ClieOS

AlexCBSN said:


> One massive question. Will the ua2 have a logical design for using on the go? ...



You do realize you only have to scroll up a first posts to the first post to see the design?


----------



## chickentender

Shanling said:


> *Introducing our new UA line, USB DAC/AMP Adapters for your Android, Windows, Mac, iOS and even Nintendo Switch.*​



Again, pretty please... Price range and ETA on release?


----------



## Shanling

chickentender said:


> Again, pretty please... Price range and ETA on release?



It will be posted when it's set.


----------



## AlexCBSN

ClieOS said:


> You do realize you only have to scroll up a first posts to the first post to see the design?


rendered pictures, still there can be changes.




chickentender said:


> Again, pretty please... Price range and ETA on release?


Jaben audio has the ua2 listed for December


----------



## jmwant

Does the UA2 support MQA?


----------



## Titienne

Interested in the UA2. If the price is right (comparable to the Lotoo Paw S1), it might just be a winner.


----------



## Shanling

Shanling UA1 will be available in November for 45 USD / Euro


----------



## jmwant

Shanling said:


> Shanling UA1 will be available in November for 45 USD / Euro
> 
> 
> Shanling said:
> ...


----------



## Shanling

jmwant said:


> What's the power output rating?



1.6V / 80mW at 32 ohms, comparable to our M0, Q1, UP2.


----------



## jmwant

Shanling said:


> 1.6V / 80mW at 32 ohms, comparable to our M0, Q1, UP2.


Wow, sounds good!


----------



## asatiir

I'm really looking forward to the UA2, amps that work with the Nintendo Switch are hard to comeby.


----------



## Palash

The first look of Shanling UA1, detailed review soon.


----------



## Nolbert0

Very interested in the comparison between UA1 and Meizu hifi pro. They seem a like for like


----------



## cleg

My video about UA1


----------



## Sam L

Hoping for info on the ua2! Wrestling some purchase decisions at the moment would be nice to see some specs.


----------



## laleeee

👂


----------



## JuffinHally

Sam L said:


> Hoping for info on the ua2! Wrestling some purchase decisions at the moment would be nice to see some specs.


I am waiting too


----------



## Palash

I have posted the detailed review of Shanling UA1. 
Here is the review link - *https://www.audioglorye.com/shanling-ua1-review/*


----------



## laleeee

Palash said:


> I have posted the detailed review of Shanling UA1.
> Here is the review link - *https://www.audioglorye.com/shanling-ua1-review/*


Can you compare with the iBasso DC03 ?


----------



## volly

I just bought one down here in Australia for 70 Aussie dollars, well packed and the presentation is super nice for this price point!

Feels well made and Shanling even included a fairly nice USB A adapter, luckily, my Motherboard on my desktop computer supports a direct USB C port on the back! Plugged it in to test, running it line-out to my Schiit Mjolnir Gen 1....hahahaha....I'm impressed! Sounds damn solid! I got a few old dongle dac's i.e. Halide Devilsound/DAC HD and a couple of others. The Elears love this setup, very engaging!

I will say I haven't heard the newer Sabre Dac's but this one is rather nice, not overly detailed but detail enough with nice bottom end, the mid-range very nice, creamy with lots of information. 

This was meant for my phone but I'm gonna run some more test with it on the desktop.


----------



## volly

Annnndddd....it's gone...showed it to the wife and she has called deebs! Only coming back 15 minutes later to tell me she is keeping it for her setup! She was using an old Calyx Coffee which I lent to her for years! She tells me, the Shanling just sounds better! She described the Shanling as being more detailed and very musical (engaging). 

Wife acceptance factor is S tier!


----------



## Titienne

volly said:


> Wife acceptance factor is S tier!



The most important factor !


----------



## JuffinHally

@Shanling, When will UA2 go on sale?


----------



## Shanling

JuffinHally said:


> @Shanling, When will UA2 go on sale?



Not sure yet, we needed to adjust its design following fire at AKM factory.


----------



## JuffinHally

Shanling said:


> Not sure yet, we needed to adjust its design following fire at AKM factory.


Will there be another DAC?


----------



## Tex Irie

Shanling said:


> *Introducing our new UA line, USB DAC/AMP Adapters for your Android, Windows, Mac, iOS and even Nintendo Switch.*​
> *Shanling UA1*
> 
> - Basic model of UA line
> ...


I like the form factor. Is there any possibility of future variations of the UA series having an ES9038Pro or AK4497EQ/AK4499EQ?


----------



## Shanling

Tex Irie said:


> I like the form factor. Is there any possibility of future variations of the UA series having an ES9038Pro or AK4497EQ/AK4499EQ?



We will see what DAC will end up in UA2.


----------



## pocketmoon

UA1 can't handle headphone (on-wire, volume etc) buttons? What a shame  these a waay too useful


----------



## Shanling

pocketmoon said:


> UA1 can't handle headphone (on-wire, volume etc) buttons? What a shame  these a waay too useful



Correct, UA1 has no support for microphone or in-line controls. It lacks hardware for this.


----------



## Ufasas

how does ua1/ua2 compare to ibasso dc03 and hidizs s3 ? (I enjoy using hidizs s3 on laptop and sometimes PC)


----------



## Shanling

*Firmware update for Shanling UA1 released.*

This update enables hardware volume setting in the Shanling Music app, allowing for more precise volume setting on your device.

You can go to our website or download it directly from Google Drive

_Note: Update needs to be done on Windows PC._


​


----------



## Nolbert0

Shanling said:


> Correct, UA1 has no support for microphone or in-line controls. It lacks hardware for this.



Huh? I assume these products only came into existence because phones lost their HP jacks, right? And that most people buying type c audio adapters use it on their phones, if not exclusively? Mind blown!


----------



## skumrat

No hardware volume buttons on UA1, what about on UA2? I would prefer UA2 anyway for the replaceable cable in case of cable failure. Looking forward to UA2, anyone know how AKM 4493 compared to Cirrus CS43131 in the TempoTec?


----------



## Shanling

skumrat said:


> No hardware volume buttons on UA1, what about on UA2? I would prefer UA2 anyway for the replaceable cable in case of cable failure. Looking forward to UA2, anyone know how AKM 4493 compared to Cirrus CS43131 in the TempoTec?



UA2 will not be using AK4493, we were forced to adjust its design due to fire at AKM factory. Which caused this delay on its release.


----------



## acta44

Hello,

Know if the UA1 is fully compatible with a Samsung S20 Fe 5G?
I had a problem with an IBasso (not powered by the phone)
Thank you in advance


----------



## Shanling

acta44 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Know if the UA1 is fully compatible with a Samsung S20 Fe 5G?
> I had a problem with an IBasso (not powered by the phone)
> Thank you in advance



It's running newest Android, that in theory should work fine. But this depends on the phone manufacturer and how they have it set up in their software.

We don't have this phone to test and not sure if you will find here anybody with it. You would have better chance asking on some Samsung discussion forum/reddit or maybe you can try to ask Samsung tech support.


----------



## acta44

Shanling said:


> It's running newest Android, that in theory should work fine. But this depends on the phone manufacturer and how they have it set up in their software.
> 
> We don't have this phone to test and not sure if you will find here anybody with it. You would have better chance asking on some Samsung discussion forum/reddit or maybe you can try to ask Samsung tech support.


Okay.
Thank you for your response.
I'll look again.


----------



## skumrat

Is changing internal hardware volume on UA1 permanent when using Shanling Music on Android or would it need to be adjusted every time the UA1 is plugged in?


----------



## Shanling

skumrat said:


> Is changing internal hardware volume on UA1 permanent when using Shanling Music on Android or would it need to be adjusted every time the UA1 is plugged in?



It should work as a permanent change.


----------



## skumrat

I received my UA1 and the sound is great, however it seems inappropriate for desktop usage as the power saving function kicks in after a while (even while playing music/watching video) and the audio device stops functioning (have to unplug and re-plug device to get it to work again). Works perfectly on my Android phone.


----------



## Shanling

skumrat said:


> I received my UA1 and the sound is great, however it seems inappropriate for desktop usage as the power saving function kicks in after a while (even while playing music/watching video) and the audio device stops functioning (have to unplug and re-plug device to get it to work again). Works perfectly on my Android phone.



Please do you have drivers installed? It shouldn't be pausing music / entering power saving if you are playing any audio on your computer.
https://en.shanling.com/download/73


----------



## skumrat

Shanling said:


> Please do you have drivers installed? It shouldn't be pausing music / entering power saving if you are playing any audio on your computer.
> https://en.shanling.com/download/73



Still happens after installing driver. After a while the device silently stops working (but still shows up in Windows volume mixer). If I open foobar2000 and try to play a song, or play a video with my media player, it won't start (song/video stays at 0:00 until I replug the device) rather than just muted. Latest Windows 10 updates/version.


----------



## Shanling

skumrat said:


> Still happens after installing driver. After a while the device silently stops working (but still shows up in Windows volume mixer). If I open foobar2000 and try to play a song, or play a video with my media player, it won't start (song/video stays at 0:00 until I replug the device) rather than just muted. Latest Windows 10 updates/version.



Will check with software team if they have any additional recommendation. By any chance, could you test it with different Windows computer?


----------



## JuffinHally

Shanling said:


> Please do you have drivers installed? It shouldn't be pausing music / entering power saving if you are playing any audio on your computer.
> https://en.shanling.com/download/73


Downloading does not work, after clicking on "Download" nothing happens. The same happens here https://en.shanling.com/download/75


----------



## JuffinHally

I'm still waiting for the release of UA2 (((


----------



## skumrat

Shanling said:


> Will check with software team if they have any additional recommendation. By any chance, could you test it with different Windows computer?



I will test it on my other windows 10 PC and get back to you.



JuffinHally said:


> Downloading does not work, after clicking on "Download" nothing happens. The same happens here https://en.shanling.com/download/75



I worked around it by "open in new tab" the download link.


----------



## JuffinHally (Jan 8, 2021)

skumrat said:


> I will test it on my other windows 10 PC and get back to you.
> 
> 
> 
> I worked around it by "open in new tab" the download link.


Great


----------



## skumrat

Shanling said:


> Will check with software team if they have any additional recommendation. By any chance, could you test it with different Windows computer?



I think I have figured it out, the issue occurred when the drivers were installed. Additionally, while the drivers were installed, the volume of the device was much lower (needed 50 volume in windows to achieve same perceived loudness as 10 volume without drivers). After uninstalling the drivers, the issue of device cutting out/stop functioning hasn't occurred.


----------



## Shanling

JuffinHally said:


> Downloading does not work, after clicking on "Download" nothing happens. The same happens here https://en.shanling.com/download/75



I'm sorry about this, our website has some issues with Google Chrome. You can use right click to save it or it can work fine in Edge browser for example.

Also, here is alternative link to Google Drive meanwhile: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xupFUaOYZCzMNAT_v3-VFy2pwN2snw3X/view?usp=sharing



skumrat said:


> I think I have figured it out, the issue occurred when the drivers were installed. Additionally, while the drivers were installed, the volume of the device was much lower (needed 50 volume in windows to achieve same perceived loudness as 10 volume without drivers). After uninstalling the drivers, the issue of device cutting out/stop functioning hasn't occurred.



Thank you for this, I will discuss this with software team to have a look at it.


----------



## HarryCustom

Hi, I don't understand if it supports telephone call and 3.5 Jack. 

Thanks and regards!


----------



## Shanling

HarryCustom said:


> Hi, I don't understand if it supports telephone call and 3.5 Jack.
> 
> Thanks and regards!



No, there is no support for in-line mic or in-line controls.


----------



## HarryCustom

Shanling said:


> No, there is no support for in-line mic or in-line controls.



Thanks for the reply! 
Could you suggest an alternative supporting mic and controls?
I've read dozens and dozens of posts, reviewed every single product on Aliexpress, Amazon and Ebay, but it's almost never specified...


----------



## chifihead

I'm loving my UA1 intensely. It has a thicker sound than my Sonata HD Pro / Hidizs S8, and clear separation. 

The only issue I got is popping / crackling sound. Very loud. I'm guessing it's because the USB cable gets jostled in my pocket? 

I'm loving the Shanling sound. Considering using the Shanling M0 as USB (and maybe Bluetooth) DAC.. Mostly because the ability to use my own USB cable and the volume knob. 

Can someone tell me..

If the sound and separation is the same as UA1
If the volume knob on the M0 works in DAC mode 
Or would I better go with the UP4 instead? 

Cheers!


----------



## Shanling

chifihead said:


> I'm loving my UA1 intensely. It has a thicker sound than my Sonata HD Pro / Hidizs S8, and clear separation.
> 
> The only issue I got is popping / crackling sound. Very loud. I'm guessing it's because the USB cable gets jostled in my pocket?
> 
> ...



1. They are based on same chip, so while there are slight variances between them, overall they are similar sounding.
2. Yes, wheel works in DAC mode.

UP4 would be my preferred combination with Smartphone and LDAC, as the wireless ads so much more convenience.


----------



## chifihead

Shanling said:


> 1. They are based on same chip, so while there are slight variances between them, overall they are similar sounding.
> 2. Yes, wheel works in DAC mode.
> 
> UP4 would be my preferred combination with Smartphone and LDAC, as the wireless ads so much more convenience.


Doesn't the M0 have bluetooth as well? I'm satisfied with aptx so far, so LDAC is not necessary 

In any case, congrats on the UA1, great product, as long as I use it stationary (I don't pocket it), no issues. But then again that applies to all dongles. Whereas my Sonata would lose connection, the UA1 pops.


----------



## skumrat

chifihead said:


> The only issue I got is popping / crackling sound. Very loud. I'm guessing it's because the USB cable gets jostled in my pocket?



I had this 2-3 times when I first bought it and not since. Seems like some sort of wear in effect on one of the circuitry components.


----------



## Shanling

chifihead said:


> Doesn't the M0 have bluetooth as well? I'm satisfied with aptx so far, so LDAC is not necessary
> 
> In any case, congrats on the UA1, great product, as long as I use it stationary (I don't pocket it), no issues. But then again that applies to all dongles. Whereas my Sonata would lose connection, the UA1 pops.



M0 is like swiss knife, mix of everything. Up4 is designed as a Bluetooth receiver and works better in that role.


----------



## chifihead

skumrat said:


> I had this 2-3 times when I first bought it and not since. Seems like some sort of wear in effect on one of the circuitry components.


Glad to hear that! 

Did you mean a single pop, or was it like fireworks / morse code? Mine was the latter, it was a series of pops, loud enough to make me wonder if it hurts the driver



Shanling said:


> M0 is like swiss knife, mix of everything. Up4 is designed as a Bluetooth receiver and works better in that role.


Thanks! I'm still leaning towards the M0 due to the size.


----------



## skumrat

chifihead said:


> Glad to hear that!
> 
> Did you mean a single pop, or was it like fireworks / morse code? Mine was the latter, it was a series of pops, loud enough to make me wonder if it hurts the driver
> 
> ...



Mine sounded like some sort of electrical spark/crackling noise and it was very loud. Only happened 3 times within the first 10 or so hours of playtime and not at all since in probably 30 or more hours of playtime.


----------



## Promenadeplatz

How much is power consumption here pls?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Our UA1 review is now live on HFN. Ask @nanotechnos anything about it!


----------



## Nolbert0

Does somebody here have all of Shanling's ES9018p triplets - UA1, UP2 and M0? I'm curious to see if there are any sonic differences between them since they're all made by Shanling and utilise ES9018p.


----------



## skumrat

UA1 is ES9218P


----------



## Nolbert0

skumrat said:


> UA1 is ES9218P


Duly noted. Regardless, my curiosity regarding the sonic differences between them has not waned.


----------



## Shanling

Nolbert0 said:


> Does somebody here have all of Shanling's ES9018p triplets - UA1, UP2 and M0? I'm curious to see if there are any sonic differences between them since they're all made by Shanling and utilise ES9018p.



9218 DAC/AMP is also in our Q1, UP4 and BA1. And each of them sounds differently.


----------



## HDot

UA1 feedback seems great. Eagerly waiting on the UA2. Any update on the release of UA2 please?


----------



## Shanling

We are happy to announce that UA2 production started and we are expecting international market release in April!

Will share more information on UA2 over next few days.


----------



## Shanling (Feb 26, 2021)

*Shanling UA2*

- Advanced model of UA line
- Interchangeable cables, using USB-C connector
- Compatible with Android, computers and iOS*
- Special mode offering compatibility with Nintendo Switch
- 3.5mm Single ended & 2.5mm Balanced output
- ESS ES9038Q2M DAC & RT6863 amplifier
- Up to 195mW@32 output power
- Hi-Res support up to PCM 32/768 and DSD512
- Advanced settings available in companion app

*Available in April
MSRP TBA*


----------



## JuffinHally

Shanling said:


> Available in April


Is combo jack supported?


----------



## pocketmoon

Shanling said:


> Shanling UA2


Does UA2 support mic, in-line controls (volume etc) for 3.5 jack ?


----------



## Zeka

What happened... you changed the DAC...???


----------



## Dash

AKM factory fire.


----------



## Shanling

pocketmoon said:


> Does UA2 support mic, in-line controls (volume etc) for 3.5 jack ?



No support for in-line microphone or controls.


Zeka said:


> What happened... you changed the DAC...???


Last year in October, there was fire at AKM factory, which caused big problems on market with DAC chips. As such, we were forced to redesign analog part of UA2 and that's the reason why it was delayed.


----------



## Ace Bee

Shanling said:


> *Shanling UA2*
> 
> - Advanced model of UA line
> - Interchangeable cables, using USB-C connector
> ...


The maximum output is through Balance port, right? What will be the maximum output power of the SE? And how much will be the output impedance?

Thanks


----------



## Shanling

Ace Bee said:


> The maximum output is through Balance port, right? What will be the maximum output power of the SE? And how much will be the output impedance?
> 
> Thanks


Detailed specs is posted on our website: https://en.shanling.com/article-UA2Intro.html


----------



## Ace Bee

Shanling said:


> Detailed specs is posted on our website: https://en.shanling.com/article-UA2Intro.html


Thank you. This is gonna be my first usb dac-amp dongle purchase for sure. Hope it will come to India?


----------



## Shanling

Ace Bee said:


> Thank you. This is gonna be my first usb dac-amp dongle purchase for sure. Hope it will come to India?


Should be available with our Indian dealer. I know importing electronics to India is now more tricky with their recent law changes, but UA2 should go fine, as it's without Bluetooth and batteries.


----------



## PopZeus

I love the idea of the UP2 as a device. Would love a proper upgrade to the Apple lightning dongle for us iOS users that doesn't require a horsey camera kit adapter.


----------



## jmwant

I have an old spare phone with microusb, will it work with UA2?


----------



## Shanling

jmwant said:


> I have an old spare phone with microusb, will it work with UA2?


You need to know if your phone works with external DACs. If so, you might get some Micro USB to USB-C OTG cable or adapter and it might work. But we didn't test it with such old devices.


----------



## Robius

UA2 is now available on Aliexpress. I'm planning to buy one but you said it's available in April so will they ship it in april?


----------



## Shanling

Robius said:


> UA2 is now available on Aliexpress. I'm planning to buy one but you said it's available in April so will they ship it in april?


No idea who are these sellers.


----------



## TheWongWrong

Hi, I just got my UA1. I'm liking the sound out of these but every track starts with a fade in even though I have no effects turned on, how can I disable this?


----------



## Shanling

TheWongWrong said:


> Hi, I just got my UA1. I'm liking the sound out of these but every track starts with a fade in even though I have no effects turned on, how can I disable this?


Are you using it with computer or Phone?


----------



## TheWongWrong

Shanling said:


> Are you using it with computer or Phone?


Using it with my phone at the moment.


----------



## TheWongWrong

I've tried using it with the shanling music app as well as other music players. I've updated the firmware for it as well BTW.


----------



## gregb

Hello @Shanling, I love using the M0 but I think I would like to go back to my phone from time to time.
ES9038 sounds also like a nice upgrade.

- Any update regarding the iOS cable (sold separatly) for UA2? For some of us it's a big question as the old Apple CCK could be really clunky.

- Also the Shanling companion app (for UA1) is not currently available for iOS. I think Dragonfly dongles are able to support hardware volume control with iOS without any additional app. Such behavior is feasible on UA2 product?


----------



## Ace Bee

Hi @Shanling , I currently have a shanling m0. Planning to buy UA2, will it be a significant improvement over M0 while paired with my phone?


----------



## Madcownivean

Shanling said:


> No idea who are these sellers.


I saw on a few websites, that the UA2 was released and available for order in China starting 5th March. In fact, a few reviews in Chinese were already posted. (Google 山灵 ua2). So I believe the aliexpress sellers should be able to send out asap.


----------



## Shanling

TheWongWrong said:


> I've tried using it with the shanling music app as well as other music players. I've updated the firmware for it as well BTW.


While there is slight delay right when you start playback for the first time, when moving to the next track, it starts at the very beginning, without any gap or fade-in.
In your cases, it is probably caused by some software setting in apps or your system.



gregb said:


> Hello @Shanling, I love using the M0 but I think I would like to go back to my phone from time to time.
> ES9038 sounds also like a nice upgrade.
> 
> - Any update regarding the iOS cable (sold separatly) for UA2? For some of us it's a big question as the old Apple CCK could be really clunky.
> ...



- We will not be selling the cable for iOS, you will need to purchase some third-party cable with MFI certification ( we are putting together list with some recommendations).

-We are actually moving these functions into new app, that will be covering more devices than just Shanling.
It's called Eddict Player and is available for both Android and iOS:

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/eddict-player/id1529232239
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shanling.eddictplayer



Ace Bee said:


> Hi @Shanling , I currently have a shanling m0. Planning to buy UA2, will it be a significant improvement over M0 while paired with my phone?



Yes, there is quite a big improvement in sound quality. And if you use it balanced, there is also boost in output power.


----------



## gregb

Shanling said:


> -We are actually moving these functions into new app, that will be covering more devices than just Shanling.
> It's called Eddict Player and is available for both Android and iOS:



Mixed feelings about this. 
It’s always good to have more competition and more Music apps to choose from. I’m sure Shanling could do a very good player. But it also means that if you want to extract sound quality down to the very last limit (hardware volume control) you’re stuck with Eddict app and it has to be pretty good.

I’m afraid people will ask you tons of features for this app 
And still, some will never be satisfied...

Looking at it quickly on iOS, it looks promising... The Nas/Dlna features is working and *gapless* (but you can’t access or sync nas with the main music library). The EQ looks good but it’s not working currently. It manages to stream 192khz with the M0 but not sure DSD was working. Also It consumes the whole battery of you iPhone even if you don’t listen to any music, you have to manually kill it.  

It will be a long journey...  

If you could still consider native hardware volume control (iOS and computers) at this stage it would be a nice versatile device directly competing against Dragonfly cobalt...


----------



## Shanling

*Use our new Eddict Player app to access all additional setting on UA1 and UA2:*

https://en.shanling.com/article-EddictPlayer.html

Note: Due to limitations of iOS system, UA2 can't be used with Eddict Player on iOS devices. You will need to use Android device to access these additional settings.


----------



## Shanling

*Announcement regarding compatibility of Shanling UA2 with Nintendo Switch*

 UA2 can works as a USB DAC only with the second generation/version of the Nintendo Switch. Due to hardware limitations, the original Nintendo Switch is not compatible with the UA2.

Please be sure to check version of your Nintendo Switch before purchasing the UA2.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

@Shanling is this a legit listing or should I stay away? Thanks. 

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKRUXRZ


----------



## Shanling

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> @Shanling is this a legit listing or should I stay away? Thanks.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKRUXRZ


Selling under MSRP, not even mentioning Shanling name, with some roughly translated text from Chinese? 

No, do not buy from this seller.


----------



## mertoberson

Hello Shanling. I know UA1 doenst have mic inside but the question I have is different. If you earphone already has mic inside, does it work when using UA1 with your phone? In other words, once we plug UA1 in, does the mic of earphones function?
Thanks
Mert


----------



## Jet Black

Is this dac an upgrade over my ibasso dc03? In terms of sound quality.


----------



## Pasopati (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi @Shanling does my autoeq / wavelet ( android ) works when i use external dac like ua2? Thanks


----------



## Zeka

Jet Black said:


> Is this dac an upgrade over my ibasso dc03? In terms of sound quality.


If you mean UA1, maybe not .. 
See this review.
https://www.audioglorye.com/ibasso-dc03-review/


----------



## Jet Black

laleeee said:


> Can you compare with the iBasso DC03 ?


I thinks ibasso dc03 is slightly better compared to ua1


----------



## Shanling

mertoberson said:


> Hello Shanling. I know UA1 doenst have mic inside but the question I have is different. If you earphone already has mic inside, does it work when using UA1 with your phone? In other words, once we plug UA1 in, does the mic of earphones function?
> Thanks
> Mert


No, there is no support for in-line microphones on UA1 or UA2.



Pasopati said:


> Hi @Shanling does my autoeq / wavelet ( android ) works when i use external dac like ua2? Thanks


Please consult developer of this app regarding working with external DACs.


----------



## Jet Black

@Shanling how many times good is the new ua2 model compared to the old ua1 model?


----------



## Shanling

Jet Black said:


> @Shanling how many times good is the new ua2 model compared to the old ua1 model?



I would say 17.52X or 268% better.

Now to be serious, in Hi-Fi it's hard to make such claims. UA2 has more power, cleaner output, better DAC. So it's better sounding device than UA1. But I can't tell you How many times better.


----------



## FLN Luco

Hello.

Does anyone know if the *Shanling UA1* is 100% compatible with the *Samsung Galaxy S20*?
*I would like a 100% pure android solution, without any extra app, like Audio Player PRO for example.


----------



## llysender

Shanling said:


> I would say 17.52X or 268% better.
> 
> Now to be serious, in Hi-Fi it's hard to make such claims. UA2 has more power, cleaner output, better DAC. So it's better sounding device than UA1. But I can't tell you How many times better.


So I can take it that UA2 has similar colouring to UA1? I'm getting it anyways because switch but being 17.52X better is certainly a plus point.


----------



## Shanling

FLN Luco said:


> Hello.
> 
> Does anyone know if the *Shanling UA1* is 100% compatible with the *Samsung Galaxy S20*?
> *I would like a 100% pure android solution, without any extra app, like Audio Player PRO for example.


Compatibility with external DACs, without use of any third party apps, depends on set up and settings of your phone. So it's question more up for Samsung.
If your S20 can work with other USB DACs, it should work just as fine with UA1.


llysender said:


> So I can take it that UA2 has similar colouring to UA1? I'm getting it anyways because switch but being 17.52X better is certainly a plus point.


They are both running Sabre DACs, but their tuning is bit different.

We sent our samples to multiple reviewers, so soon you will be able to read comparisons from different sources.


----------



## shadowlord

Will the usb-c to lightning cable, that comes with our iphone, work to connect the UA2 and will apps from streaming services work without problem ?
Windows 10 will need a driver, right ?
best regards
Chris


----------



## max1967

Don't see any audio drivers for UA2 on Shanling download pages.. why? It support ASIO mode which i'm used to it?


----------



## Shanling

shadowlord said:


> Will the usb-c to lightning cable, that comes with our iphone, work to connect the UA2 and will apps from streaming services work without problem ?
> Windows 10 will need a driver, right ?
> best regards
> Chris


Most users gets shorter cables that were designed for use with USB DACs, something like this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002246584187.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.2.3b6968596HS8iM

We recommend to install USB drivers for full compatibility with windows, it's this driver: https://en.shanling.com/download/73


max1967 said:


> Don't see any audio drivers for UA2 on Shanling download pages.. why? It support ASIO mode which i'm used to it?


Sorry, our download section wasn't yet updated. UA2 uses same USB driver as UA1, so please download it form here: https://en.shanling.com/download/73


----------



## Nolbert0

What's the difference between the 'Shanling Music' and 'Eddict Player' apps?


----------



## Infoseeker (Apr 6, 2021)

For those wondering which to get, it seems the UA1 is the best sounding one as long as all you got is an iem.

The seperation and depth is amazing. There is like no compression to the presentation of this dongle.


----------



## Shanling

Nolbert0 said:


> What's the difference between the 'Shanling Music' and 'Eddict Player' apps?


Shanling Music is mainly music player that's serving as default player on our Android devices.

Eddict player is multi brand companion app, so it allows remote controls over other devices, settings for USB DACs, etc.


----------



## Nolbert0

I'm asking because both apps have 'SyncLink' and 'USB control' feature along with the music player. So if I'm using a Shanling device, it doesn't matter which app I use? I will have identical features regardless of the app? 

I guess what I'm trying to ask is: 
For a Shanling device, would there be any benefit to installing both apps on my phone?


Shanling said:


> Shanling Music is mainly music player that's serving as default player on our Android devices.
> 
> Eddict player is multi brand companion app, so it allows remote controls over other devices, settings for USB DACs, etc.


*Apologies if I derailed the thread


----------



## Shanling

Nolbert0 said:


> I'm asking because both apps have 'SyncLink' and 'USB control' feature along with the music player. So if I'm using a Shanling device, it doesn't matter which app I use? I will have identical features regardless of the app?
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to ask is:
> For a Shanling device, would there be any benefit to installing both apps on my phone?
> ...


We are moving all main SyncLink features to the Eddict app for the future and it will be the main one to receive any new updates. So if you want app just for Synclink, install just the Eddict Player.


----------



## Nolbert0

@Shanling ah ok. Thanks for the clarification. 

I really wouldn't mind if u kept the SyncLink on the music app tho. Lol


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Apr 12, 2021)

It's too bad these don't have built-in hardware volume controls. I was just shopping for a USB-C amp+DAC with a 3.5mm unbalanced output and more than 60mW per channel at 32 ohms.  Extra points if it didn't rely on micro USB.
I narrowed my list  to these, listed alphabetically:

Hiby FC3
Hidizs S9
iBasso DC03
Shanling UA2
Tempotec E35
Trasam Q1 (new variant--USB-C out)
With so many great options, I narrowed the list to the two with hardware volume controls: the Hiby FC3 and the Tempotec E35.

Today I ordered the Hiby.

2021-04-12 UpdateL Darn: I missed the new Trasam Q3: 120mW per channel @32 ohms AND volume and play controls, for $99. https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...tore_home.allProducts_431129.1005001786048379


----------



## jmwant

Is the UA2 an upgrade over q1 in terms of sq?


----------



## Shanling

jmwant said:


> Is the UA2 an upgrade over q1 in terms of sq?


 
Yes, I would say so.


----------



## FLN Luco

FLN Luco said:


> Hello.
> 
> Does anyone know if the *Shanling UA1* is 100% compatible with the *Samsung Galaxy S20*?
> *I would like a 100% pure android solution, without any extra app, like Audio Player PRO for example.


I just received my *Shanling UA1*. The device is 100% compatible with the *Samsung Galaxy S20*. It is plug and play.

Buy the way, the *Shanling UA1*: ¹drive very well my *KZ ZSX* and ²drive in an acceptable way my *Sennheiser HD600* (it is not possible to compare the Shanling UA1 with a desktop amplifier (Schiit Magni 3+, for exemple); but it is capable to drive my HD600 in a reasonable way. In the volume position 3/4 of my S20, the volume of my HD600 is already good).

I am very impressed with the power of such a small device.


----------



## Sulbh

Anyone knows if UA2 supports MQA playback?


----------



## Shanling

Sulbh said:


> Anyone knows if UA2 supports MQA playback?


No support for MQA on UA2.


----------



## FLN Luco

skumrat said:


> I received my UA1 and the sound is great, however it seems inappropriate for desktop usage as the power saving function kicks in after a while (even while playing music/watching video) and the audio device stops functioning (have to unplug and re-plug device to get it to work again). Works perfectly on my Android phone.





skumrat said:


> Still happens after installing driver. After a while the device silently stops working (but still shows up in Windows volume mixer). If I open foobar2000 and try to play a song, or play a video with my media player, it won't start (song/video stays at 0:00 until I replug the device) rather than just muted. Latest Windows 10 updates/version.


I have the same problem here. My *Shanling UA1* is defective when connected to my notebook (Windows 10 Home Single Language - version: 20H2).
From time to time, the audio device stops functioning (have to unplug and re-plug device to get it to work again).


I already installed in my notebook the *Drive* _(1 Shanling USB Audio Drivers setup.exe)_ and the *Update Tool *_(2 Shanling UA1 Update Tool.exe)_ from here: https://en.shanling.com/download/75





@Shanling, What do we have to do?


----------



## Shanling

FLN Luco said:


> I have the same problem here. My *Shanling UA1* is defective when connected to my notebook (Windows 10 Home Single Language - version: 20H2).
> From time to time, the audio device stops functioning (have to unplug and re-plug device to get it to work again).
> 
> 
> ...


Just to be sure, did you install the UA1 drivers? https://en.shanling.com/download/73

Or did you install the standard USB drivers for portable players?


----------



## FLN Luco (Apr 21, 2021)

Shanling said:


> Just to be sure, did you install the UA1 drivers? https://en.shanling.com/download/73
> 
> Or did you install the standard USB drivers for portable players?


@Shanling . Yes, initially I had already installed the UA1 drivers.

I tried to redo the process by performing the following steps:

I uninstalled all related drives
I restarted the notebook
I installed the "*Shanling UA1_USB Audio Driver*" (https://en.shanling.com/download/73)
_*I plugged the *Shanling UA1* in only when the program requested_
I did a test, but the problem still happened.
Next, I installed the programs: "*1 Shanling USB Audio Drivers setup*" and "*2 Shanling UA1 Update Tool*" (https://en.shanling.com/download/75)
I did another test, but the problem persists.

Unfortunately, I saw that on other forums, other users are experiencing similar problems.
From time to time (every 10 minutes or so), the sound pauses for 0.5~1.0 seconds and returns automatically.


----------



## Sulbh

Shanling said:


> No support for MQA on UA2.


Any chance of adding it in future?


----------



## Shanling

FLN Luco said:


> @Shanling . Yes, initially I had already installed the UA1 drivers.
> 
> I tried to redo the process by performing the following steps:
> 
> ...



If you updated UA1 before, no need to install the Update tool again. And do not install the standard USB drivers, they are only for portbale players.

To check, it works just fine with your phone, right?



Sulbh said:


> Any chance of adding it in future?


No


----------



## ekious

Do we need to use camera kit to connect the UA2 to iPhone?


----------



## FLN Luco

Shanling said:


> To check, it works just fine with your phone, right?


Yes, the *Shanling UA1* works perfectly fine with my Samsung Galaxy S20 (Android 11).


----------



## Shanling

ekious said:


> Do we need to use camera kit to connect the UA2 to iPhone?


No, you can connect them directly with cable. For example something like this: https://bit.ly/3axZpkp


----------



## PureViewer4t1 (Apr 24, 2021)

I just noticed the output impedance of 2.5mm on UA2 is 1.6 ohms. Why is that? Is it 1.6 vs 0.8 for SE because it's balanced and the output impedance doubles for balanced outputs or am I just speculating?


----------



## Shanling

PureViewer4t1 said:


> I just noticed the output impedance of 2.5mm on UA2 is 1.6 ohms. Why is that? Is it 1.6 vs 0.8 for SE because it's balanced and the output impedance doubles for balanced outputs or am I just speculating?


You can see it on our whole range of product. Balanced has always double output impedance.


----------



## twiceboss

Can anyone tell me the signature from UA2? I need something expansive like cayin n6ii single ended signature in a dongle form.


----------



## mkang7

Im using ua2 with eddict player.
And eddict player has two volum controls.
Could you explain difference between maximum volume and volume in eddict player app?


----------



## chi2

Very unhappy to realize that the UA2 is not supported by the Eddict Player unter iOS. I only found that out after having received the dac today.


----------



## alexlevn0791

Is there an ASIO driver option associated with the UA2?


----------



## Shanling

mkang7 said:


> Im using ua2 with eddict player.
> And eddict player has two volum controls.
> Could you explain difference between maximum volume and volume in eddict player app?


Recommended to use the first volume slider to set overall volume limit (for example, to prevent too high output for IEMs).
Use the second volume slider to control actual volume of playback.


chi2 said:


> Very unhappy to realize that the UA2 is not supported by the Eddict Player unter iOS. I only found that out after having received the dac today.


This is unfortunately limitation of iOS. We mention it on Eddict player page: https://en.shanling.com/article-EddictPlayer.html


alexlevn0791 said:


> Is there an ASIO driver option associated with the UA2?


Here are our drivers for UA2: https://en.shanling.com/download/73


----------



## chi2

Shanling said:


> This is unfortunately limitation of iOS. We mention it on Eddict player page: https://en.shanling.com/article-EddictPlayer.html


Thanks for your reply. The problem is that the iOS player app seemed to work fine and there was no warning in the software or in the online description of the UA2 about this incompatibility between the iOS version and UA2. I found the note cited by you only after having experienced the incompatibility issue.

This incompatibility wouldn't be that bad if the Android version of Eddict would support Tidal and Spotify like the iOS does (but not for UA2). Being able to equalize Tidal and Spotify content was the main reason for my purchase of the UA2. Why are Tidal and Spotify not supported under Android? Are there plans to include that functionality in a future release?


----------



## twiceboss

chi2 said:


> Very unhappy to realize that the UA2 is not supported by the Eddict Player unter iOS. I only found that out after having received the dac today.


Can u describe how it sounds


----------



## chi2

twiceboss said:


> Can u describe how it sounds


It sounds just fine but you can't use the Eddict player and therefore none of the internal settings of the UA2 can be edited.


----------



## Shanling

chi2 said:


> This incompatibility wouldn't be that bad if the Android version of Eddict would support Tidal and Spotify like the iOS does (but not for UA2). Being able to equalize Tidal and Spotify content was the main reason for my purchase of the UA2. Why are Tidal and Spotify not supported under Android? Are there plans to include that functionality in a future release?


Function of Eddict Player for the UA2 is just for adjusting core settings (Volume, filter, gain, channel balance). We do not plan to be implementing any EQ for it.


----------



## chi2

Shanling said:


> Function of Eddict Player for the UA2 is just for adjusting core settings (Volume, filter, gain, channel balance). We do not plan to be implementing any EQ for it.


Oh, but EQ is already implemented. At least in form of GEQ, not PEQ.

Are the settings (filter, max. volume level) saved/memorized in the UA2, that is, are they kept when using it with another phone?


----------



## Shanling

chi2 said:


> Oh, but EQ is already implemented. At least in form of GEQ, not PEQ.
> 
> Are the settings (filter, max. volume level) saved/memorized in the UA2, that is, are they kept when using it with another phone?


Settings are kept on UA2, so they will be taking effect when using it with different devices.


----------



## chi2

Thanks


----------



## alexlevn0791

I just got the UA2. Sounds pretty awesome out of the box and wow this is only a dongle?? I'd describe the signature as neutral-bright. Good detail retrieval and decent soundstage. Certainly way ahead sonically of more expensive options such as the Cobalt. I am testing it with my power-hungry planar Aeon Flow 2 and will report back if there's a limit to its driving power. 

Quick question: How do I use the DAC mode when connecting to my Nintendo Switch? Do I need to switch back after I finish or the device will do it automatically? Thanks!


----------



## Muddy Walter

Bit the bullet, ordered UA2 from HiFiGo to UK for £64 post & duty incl. If it's at least as good as my UP4s I'll be happy. Did someone recently hint about UP6/8 ... ?


----------



## Ace Bee

Muddy Walter said:


> Bit the bullet, ordered UA2 from HiFiGo to UK for £64 post & duty incl. If it's at least as good as my UP4s I'll be happy. Did someone recently hint about UP6/8 ... ?


This is a comparison I will be looking forward to. I am currently using UP4 and am extremely pleased about it.


----------



## Muddy Walter

Ace Bee said:


> This is a comparison I will be looking forward to. I am currently using UP4 and am extremely pleased about it.


It will be an ear comparison as I never use the UP4s via USB, will report back when I get the UA2.


----------



## alexlevn0791

Hey Shanling, how to make the UA2 work on Nintendo Switch? I have the newest generation and nothing happens when I plug the UA2 in and hit the "mode" button?


----------



## alexlevn0791

Ah never mind I figured it out. The "mode" button must be held down while connecting to the device at the same time.


----------



## Shanling

Ace Bee said:


> This is a comparison I will be looking forward to. I am currently using UP4 and am extremely pleased about it.


To me UA2 is clearly above the UP4. You are switching to better DAC, amplifier and also moving from Wireless codecs to proper bit-perfect connection.


alexlevn0791 said:


> Ah never mind I figured it out. The "mode" button must be held down while connecting to the device at the same time.


Yes, hold down the Mode button while connecting. That tells UA2 to switch to UAC1.0


----------



## Ace Bee

Shanling said:


> To me UA2 is clearly above the UP4. You are switching to better DAC, amplifier and also moving from Wireless codecs to proper bit-perfect connection.


What if I am using the UP4 with laptop in USB-DAC mode, and the UA2 in the same USB-DAC mode from laptop - which one will perform better? Still UA2?


----------



## Shanling

Ace Bee said:


> What if I am using the UP4 with laptop in USB-DAC mode, and the UA2 in the same USB-DAC mode from laptop - which one will perform better? Still UA2?


USB input on UP4 is very basic, limited to 16/44 and far from quality of USB input on UA2.


----------



## Otto Motor

UA2 is very good...can almost compete with the $200 category but is a bit leaner in the midrange.


----------



## cleg

And my video about UA2 



In short, it's UA1 taken to the next level


----------



## chi2

When streaming Spotify on an iPhone 11 Pro Max I'm getting frequent signal drops with the UA2. Is the reason known and will there be a firmware update fixing it?


----------



## chi2

BTW, the UA2 is the only of my 10+ dacs showing this issue.


----------



## ekious

chi2 said:


> When streaming Spotify on an iPhone 11 Pro Max I'm getting frequent signal drops with the UA2. Is the reason known and will there be a firmware update fixing it?


I sporadically get it with my iphone 12 max too but majority of the time it works


----------



## chi2

Quitting Spotify and restarting it stops the drop-outs for the moment. Yet, they always return and the frequency increases over time.


----------



## alexlevn0791

chi2 said:


> Quitting Spotify and restarting it stops the drop-outs for the moment. Yet, they always return and the frequency increases over time.



Yes I encountered the same issue with Samsung Galaxy S10+. It is getting quite annoying to me as well. Sometimes the sound drops every 10 15 minutes. Is there a fix to this otherwise this thing is useless (despite the fact that I enjoy the sound sig so far)?


----------



## Shanling

chi2 said:


> When streaming Spotify on an iPhone 11 Pro Max I'm getting frequent signal drops with the UA2. Is the reason known and will there be a firmware update fixing it?


Just SPotify, other apps works fine?
And what cable are you using?


alexlevn0791 said:


> Yes I encountered the same issue with Samsung Galaxy S10+. It is getting quite annoying to me as well. Sometimes the sound drops every 10 15 minutes. Is there a fix to this otherwise this thing is useless (despite the fact that I enjoy the sound sig so far)?



Can you please PM me more details on this?


----------



## FLN Luco (May 17, 2021)

chi2 said:


> When streaming Spotify on an iPhone 11 Pro Max I'm getting frequent signal drops with the UA2. Is the reason known and will there be a firmware update fixing it?





alexlevn0791 said:


> Yes I encountered the same issue with Samsung Galaxy S10+. It is getting quite annoying to me as well. Sometimes the sound drops every 10 15 minutes. Is there a fix to this otherwise this thing is useless (despite the fact that I enjoy the sound sig so far)?


Same problem here .
I'm getting frequent signal drops with the *Shanling UA1* connected with my Dell (Windows 10). I really enjoy the sound of this little divice, but this problem is getting quite annoying to me.

I am in doubt about: ¹return the UA1 to Shanling or ²wait for a firmware update.


----------



## chi2

Shanling said:


> Just SPotify, other apps works fine?
> And what cable are you using?



So far only in Spotify but with different cables (Penon, ddhifi MFi06, ddhifi TC28i). Not fully sure but it does seem to have to do with using apps with audio output in the background.


----------



## Muddy Walter (May 18, 2021)

UA2 just received. In the Eddict app, cannot increase volume past 64%. Anyone else experienced this?

Edit: I'm guessing this volume control is on max at 64 which is not a percentage. Only had a brief chance to test but it sounded quiet to me. Will write more when I get a chance to test for longer.


----------



## Muddy Walter

Had a chance to listen properly and confirm it's a big disappointment. It does not give enough volume for my 600ohm Beyers with which I can use the Shanling UP4 without maxing the volume. Compared with my 250ohm Beyers and not only is volume much better on UP4 but I see what reviewers mean about a warm sound, not natural which the UP4 is but the UA2 is not. Tried comparison using cans straight from the jack on my phone and very little difference in volume or sound quality to the UA. Was prepared for high battery use on the phone but didn't expect the coloured sound signature nor the poor volume level. Will try to send it back.


----------



## chi2 (May 18, 2021)

Did you monitor the volume in the Shanling App? It may be set to a lower than possible level.

Edit: Just read your post before the last one. Tried the UA2 with a 250 ohm BeyerDynamic DT990 PE and with max. volume set to 100 (=max) and volume set to 64 (=max) the sound level leaves to be desired. Definitely not enough headroom. E1DA 9038D gives much higher volume.


----------



## chi2

BTW I find the sound quality of the UA2 to be excellent and I have more than enough power for my inears and highly efficient phones. The issues for me are the sporadic drops and the high drain of 113 mA on the phone's battery which is only topped by the Hidizs S9 (141 mA) and the Hilidac Beam 2 (127 mA).


----------



## Muddy Walter

chi2 said:


> BTW I find the sound quality of the UA2 to be excellent and I have more than enough power for my inears and highly efficient phones. The issues for me are the sporadic drops and the high drain of 113 mA on the phone's battery which is only topped by the Hidizs S9 (141 mA) and the Hilidac Beam 2 (127 mA).


I did experience one drop but the poor volume meant I couldn't listen any more. Couple of times after pausing music it wouldn't restart and had to be unplugged and reconnected. Boxed up ready to return.


----------



## Shanling

Muddy Walter said:


> Had a chance to listen properly and confirm it's a big disappointment. It does not give enough volume for my 600ohm Beyers with which I can use the Shanling UP4 without maxing the volume. Compared with my 250ohm Beyers and not only is volume much better on UP4 but I see what reviewers mean about a warm sound, not natural which the UP4 is but the UA2 is not. Tried comparison using cans straight from the jack on my phone and very little difference in volume or sound quality to the UA. Was prepared for high battery use on the phone but didn't expect the coloured sound signature nor the poor volume level. Will try to send it back.


Please are you using 3.5mm or balanced connection?
UA2 is more powerful than UP4 in both outputs. If you are getting lower volume from UA2, I can only assume it might be some volume setting issue.

Please check that gain is set to high, volume sliders at maximum. Please also check if you are using some app that can affect USB DAC (UAPP for example), if its setting isn't messing up with the UA2.

Did you test it with different headphones? And tested just with phone or also on computer?


----------



## chi2

Shanling said:


> Please are you using 3.5mm or balanced connection?
> UA2 is more powerful than UP4 in both outputs. If you are getting lower volume from UA2, I can only assume it might be some volume setting issue.
> 
> Please check that gain is set to high, volume sliders at maximum. Please also check if you are using some app that can affect USB DAC (UAPP for example), if its setting isn't messing up with the UA2.
> ...


Have used very similar phones (Beyer DT990 PE, 250 Ohm) and can confirm the findings of Muddy Walter. That is with unbalanced 3.5 mm out though, as I don't have a balanced cable for the Beyers. Both sliders set to max, so no possibility there to go any higher. But sure the balanced out would give more juice.


----------



## Muddy Walter

Shanling said:


> Please are you using 3.5mm or balanced connection?
> UA2 is more powerful than UP4 in both outputs. If you are getting lower volume from UA2, I can only assume it might be some volume setting issue.
> 
> Please check that gain is set to high, volume sliders at maximum. Please also check if you are using some app that can affect USB DAC (UAPP for example), if its setting isn't messing up with the UA2.
> ...


Using 3.5mm single ended with phones because that is what I use and what I bought the device for. All volume settings are on maximum and gain is on. I do not use UAPP. I use Qobuz app to stream and Poweramp to play local audio files. Yes, tested with other headphones of lower impedance but again I expected to be able to use it with my preferred headphones as I have been doing with the UP4.
Now the stated output single ended from Shanling is 125mW@32Ω for the UA2 and 92mW@32Ω for the UP4 in dual mode. So I quite reasonably expected more power/volume from the UA2 but it is not there.


----------



## Hitman75

Hi, I use the UA2 with the ATH MSR7b with a balanced cable with a 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter and there is a lot of power, but the ATH MSR7B has only 36ohm.  Although 3.5mm is also good.


----------



## Shanling

chi2 said:


> Have used very similar phones (Beyer DT990 PE, 250 Ohm) and can confirm the findings of Muddy Walter. That is with unbalanced 3.5 mm out though, as I don't have a balanced cable for the Beyers. Both sliders set to max, so no possibility there to go any higher. But sure the balanced out would give more juice.


So you are experiencing as him more power from UP4 than from UA2?
Or just commenting that 3.5mm output on UA2 is not powerful enough do drive demanding 250ohm headphones?


Muddy Walter said:


> Using 3.5mm single ended with phones because that is what I use and what I bought the device for. All volume settings are on maximum and gain is on. I do not use UAPP. I use Qobuz app to stream and Poweramp to play local audio files. Yes, tested with other headphones of lower impedance but again I expected to be able to use it with my preferred headphones as I have been doing with the UP4.
> Now the stated output single ended from Shanling is 125mW@32Ω for the UA2 and 92mW@32Ω for the UP4 in dual mode. So I quite reasonably expected more power/volume from the UA2 but it is not there.


So even with other headphones you are getting more output / higher volume from UP4?

Once again, I would recommend to test it connected to computer, to make sure that it's not affected by some software on your phone(which can happen with apps like poweramp)


----------



## Muddy Walter

Shanling said:


> So you are experiencing as him more power from UP4 than from UA2?
> Or just commenting that 3.5mm output on UA2 is not powerful enough do drive demanding 250ohm headphones?
> 
> So even with other headphones you are getting more output / higher volume from UP4?
> ...



Yes, I get more power from UP4 than from UA2.
Yes, with all headphones.
Nothing new on my phones apart from Shanling Eddict app which I uninstalled but it made no difference.
Your suggestion to test on a computer is a bit silly - pointless using a mini portable device on a desktop machine, also that would require installing drivers and I already have enough drivers on my computer. I am very careful with my phones and what gets installed on them. All my other portable DAC/AMPs work well on my phones.
I suggest the UA2 is over-hyped when it comes to its output.


----------



## chi2

Shanling said:


> So you are experiencing as him more power from UP4 than from UA2?
> Or just commenting that 3.5mm output on UA2 is not powerful enough do drive demanding 250ohm headphones?


The latter. I don't have or even know UP4. And the lack of power to drive phones that are a bit less sensitive is mostly regarding the unbalanced 3.5 mm out. While for my use of the UA2 this doesn't bug me all that much, I still find the unbalanced E1DA 9038D to give by far more power while drawing about 25% less current from the phone. It clearly has better efficiency.


----------



## Shanling

Muddy Walter said:


> Yes, I get more power from UP4 than from UA2.
> Yes, with all headphones.
> Nothing new on my phones apart from Shanling Eddict app which I uninstalled but it made no difference.
> Your suggestion to test on a computer is a bit silly - pointless using a mini portable device on a desktop machine, also that would require installing drivers and I already have enough drivers on my computer. I am very careful with my phones and what gets installed on them. All my other portable DAC/AMPs work well on my phones.
> I suggest the UA2 is over-hyped when it comes to its output.


UA2 is measurably more powerful than UP4. And it shows when tested with our earphones/headphones.

My recommendation to test it on computer would allow us to pinpoint the issue, but I respect if you are not interested in doing so.


----------



## Muddy Walter

Shanling said:


> UA2 is measurably more powerful than UP4. And it shows when tested with our earphones/headphones.
> 
> My recommendation to test it on computer would allow us to pinpoint the issue, but I respect if you are not interested in doing so.



On paper it shows as more powerful but the reality is different. Onus for extensive testing is really on Shanling, not users. Sold now, won't be buying another and won't be buying anything similar in the future until a device gets plenty of user reviews.


----------



## dougms3

I just recently received my UA2 and the DSD function does not work with the Eddict app, it is showing a blue led.  There doesn't seem to be any settings in the app for adjusting settings for DSD.  

Is the Eddict app DSD512 capable ?


----------



## Hitman75

It's the same on my UA2, works only on UAPP with Bit Perfect mode on


----------



## alexlevn0791

Muddy Walter said:


> On paper it shows as more powerful but the reality is different. Onus for extensive testing is really on Shanling, not users. Sold now, won't be buying another and won't be buying anything similar in the future until a device gets plenty of user reviews.



I am doing the same as you. I don't have the time to sell so just gonna toss it to a corner. The R&D process is so poor. DSD is not playing on mine in any venues. And I can't believe I had to buy a flawed product (even if just $85) and then have to provide constant feedback every time it doesn't work (which is always for me since I have lots of DSD and I bought it due to the DSD512 marketing). You are absolutely right that the burden of testing is on the company before they release a product, not customers. It's my first time blind purchase this and I've learned my lesson.


----------



## Shanling

Muddy Walter said:


> On paper it shows as more powerful but the reality is different. Onus for extensive testing is really on Shanling, not users. Sold now, won't be buying another and won't be buying anything similar in the future until a device gets plenty of user reviews.


It shows as more powerful in our measurements and also in practice.

It's possible it might be in clash with some software on your phone, hence why I recommend to try it on computer. For example in UAPP you need to adjust hardware volume setting, at default it will not reach the maximum volume.

I dug out my old setup for IEM measurements with Dayton Imm-06(Run at the same setting as old Crinnacle setup).

Here is UA2 running at max volume

​
And here UA4 at max:




dougms3 said:


> I just recently received my UA2 and the DSD function does not work with the Eddict app, it is showing a blue led.  There doesn't seem to be any settings in the app for adjusting settings for DSD.
> 
> Is the Eddict app DSD512 capable ?


Eddict Player has no function to avoid Android resampling, so its output can be affected by your system. It's best used for changing the settings on UA2, it's not as good music player.

UAPP works for example for DSD playback.



alexlevn0791 said:


> I am doing the same as you. I don't have the time to sell so just gonna toss it to a corner. The R&D process is so poor. DSD is not playing on mine in any venues. And I can't believe I had to buy a flawed product (even if just $85) and then have to provide constant feedback every time it doesn't work (which is always for me since I have lots of DSD and I bought it due to the DSD512 marketing). You are absolutely right that the burden of testing is on the company before they release a product, not customers. It's my first time blind purchase this and I've learned my lesson.


For the DSD playback, as I mentioned in our PMs, I recommended to try different software, as this just might be some incorrect setting in your Jriver.


----------



## dougms3

I've been going through the settings but I can't seem to get the DSD playback to work on UAPP, only the Onkyo player works for me.

Are there any specific settings that need to enabled in UAPP for DSD playback?


----------



## chi2

iirc the bit perfect mode should be set on.


----------



## Shanling

dougms3 said:


> I've been going through the settings but I can't seem to get the DSD playback to work on UAPP, only the Onkyo player works for me.
> 
> Are there any specific settings that need to enabled in UAPP for DSD playback?


Check the DSD Mode setting in USB Audio setting.


----------



## BenF

I have installed the UA1/UA2 ASIO driver, but it doesn't work for me:
It does show up in Foobar2000:




But doesn't work:




I have to use DS to make UA2 output music.


----------



## Shanling

I run it in Foobar with a Wasapi, no issues with output.


----------



## BenF

Shanling said:


> I run it in Foobar with a Wasapi, no issues with output.


Wasapi works for me too - what about ASIO? Why would you create ASIO drivers, and then tell people to use Wasapi?


----------



## Shanling

BenF said:


> Wasapi works for me too - what about ASIO? Why would you create ASIO drivers, and then tell people to use Wasapi?


I'm not sure why is it showing as Asio driver for you, we do not have it set up that way, as you can see from my screenshot.


----------



## recephasan

Shanling said:


> Please do you have drivers installed? It shouldn't be pausing music / entering power saving if you are playing any audio on your computer.
> https://en.shanling.com/download/73


I have windows 10 issues, too. The sound cuts off multiple times while playing a single 3 min song. Tried with MPC-BE, foobar2000. This happens while the led is blue. When I press the USB button while connecting, the LED is red, still cuts off, but less frequently. Yes, I've downloaded and installed the drivers, and even rebooted, and it hasn't changed. What should I do?


----------



## recephasan (Jun 26, 2021)

recephasan said:


> I have windows 10 issues, too. The sound cuts off multiple times while playing a single 3 min song. Tried with MPC-BE, foobar2000. This happens while the led is blue. When I press the USB button while connecting, the LED is red, still cuts off, but less frequently. Yes, I've downloaded and installed the drivers, and even rebooted, and it hasn't changed. What should I do?


ok, here are some findings for those interested:
- many random momentary cutoffs when LED is blue
- far fewer cutoffs if I press the USB button when connecting, and the LED is red
the above behavior is with
- Shanling M0 drivers I'd installed some time ago for my MO
- UA1/2 USB drivers (for ASIO)
and after uninstalling BOTH USB drivers...
- installed UA1/2 USB drivers
still cutting off

with no USB driver installed,
after having listened to the unit for several hours,
there has been on the average one cutoff per hour, randomly


----------



## Shanling

recephasan said:


> I have windows 10 issues, too. The sound cuts off multiple times while playing a single 3 min song. Tried with MPC-BE, foobar2000. This happens while the led is blue. When I press the USB button while connecting, the LED is red, still cuts off, but less frequently. Yes, I've downloaded and installed the drivers, and even rebooted, and it hasn't changed. What should I do?


We are working on firmware update that should improve performance with Windows.


----------



## dougms3

Is SHanling planning on developing the edict app to be able to playback DSD512?

Regarding DSD512 playback in windows, its quite buggy but I'm able to get it to work.  The problem is the volume is so low that its barely audible.  I'm unable to adjust the volume because there needs to be external volume control on the amp.  In Windows, software volume control is disabled in DSD playback leaving only hardware volume control which the UA2 doesn't have.

Is there something I need to do thats missing?


----------



## Shanling

dougms3 said:


> Is SHanling planning on developing the edict app to be able to playback DSD512?
> 
> Regarding DSD512 playback in windows, its quite buggy but I'm able to get it to work.  The problem is the volume is so low that its barely audible.  I'm unable to adjust the volume because there needs to be external volume control on the amp.  In Windows, software volume control is disabled in DSD playback leaving only hardware volume control which the UA2 doesn't have.
> 
> Is there something I need to do thats missing?


Please what app are you using on your computer?


----------



## dougms3

Shanling said:


> Please what app are you using on your computer?


JRiver


----------



## Shanling

dougms3 said:


> JRiver


You are not the first one reporting some issues with Jriver and DSD playback. by any chance could you try Foobar and see if it will work better?


----------



## dougms3 (Jun 7, 2021)

Shanling said:


> You are not the first one reporting some issues with Jriver and DSD playback. by any chance could you try Foobar and see if it will work better?


I don't have any problems running DSD on the other devices I have with Jriver.

Foobar does not work at all.

Also I could not get DSD working on Android with UAPP, Neutron Player, or any other player I have except Onkyo HF player.  I am aware of the settings in UAPP, its a very basic app, theres not much to do with it, its pretty much one option. 

There is a weird issue with the UA2 in android as well, it defaults to a normal audible volume once I select the app to use it with but if I try to lower the volume at about the 30% mark, volume becomes maxxed out.  The volume goes from about 30% - 100%, then the next level volume step is 0 and gets louder until 30%.  This is with the Onkyo HF player in DSD, I don't know if it does this with any other apps since I can't get DSD working with anything else.

When will this new firmware be released?


----------



## alexlevn0791 (Jun 7, 2021)

dougms3 said:


> I don't have any problems running DSD on the other devices I have with Jriver.
> 
> Foobar does not work at all.
> 
> ...



I am on the same boat as you. All of my devices work on Jriver with DSD: Chord Mojo, Chord Hugo 2, Ifi iDSD BL, and even the cheap dongle Ibasso DC02 (which also decodes DSD256 natively without issue on Asio Driver).

I look forward to firmware update on Window before confirming to myself that this thing is not a complete waste for my use case.

Addendum: It seems to change color if I use it on UAPP with my Samsung Galaxy S10+, but the issue on phone is not DSD decoding, but intermittent drop of sound (probably every 40 minute or so of use). I have to unplug it and then plug it in again. Very annoying.


----------



## Shanling

dougms3 said:


> I don't have any problems running DSD on the other devices I have with Jriver.
> 
> Foobar does not work at all.
> 
> ...


For the UAPP, it's working fine for my setup (Realme X2). Allow UAPP to access UA2, set DSD to native and it works fine. Just make sure volume is set to hardware controls.
Please what exact issue are you hitting with UAPP?

Foobar doesn't work with DSD512 files or even the basic DSD64? 



alexlevn0791 said:


> I am on the same boat as you. All of my devices work on Jriver with DSD: Chord Mojo, Chord Hugo 2, Ifi iDSD BL, and even the cheap dongle Ibasso DC02 (which also decodes DSD256 natively without issue on Asio Driver).
> 
> I look forward to firmware update on Window before confirming to myself that this thing is not a complete waste for my use case.
> 
> Addendum: It seems to change color if I use it on UAPP with my Samsung Galaxy S10+, but the issue on phone is not DSD decoding, but intermittent drop of sound (probably every 40 minute or so of use). I have to unplug it and then plug it in again. Very annoying.


For JRIver, I just need to set bistreaming to DSD and then it works fine with my DSD64 and 128, showing white light on UA2.
In Audio Device, UA2 shows as "Shanling UA2 [Wasapi]"


----------



## recephasan

dougms3 said:


> I don't have any problems running DSD on the other devices I have with Jriver.
> 
> Foobar does not work at all.
> 
> ...


I was able to make DSD work in foobar2000 no problem. It worked when I had the USB drivers installed. I used ASIO (ASIO for the UA2 must be in the list of the output devices), and set the SACD output mode to DSD.


----------



## dougms3

recephasan said:


> I was able to make DSD work in foobar2000 no problem. It worked when I had the USB drivers installed. I used ASIO (ASIO for the UA2 must be in the list of the output devices), and set the SACD output mode to DSD.


I spent alot of time trying to get dsd working in foobar, it's works sporadically but always crashes or doesn't work.  That's why I paid for jriver.

I'm pretty well versed in windows Mac and android, I've worked for companies in the past providing it support.

I have tried combination of usb settings in uapp and still getting a blue light.

When is that new firmware going to be released?


----------



## recephasan

New Question: 
is it possible to make the UA2 work with mini-USB Android phones? I tried a cable with USB-C on one end, USB mini on the other.. unsuccessfully.


----------



## flyxt9

recephasan said:


> New Question:
> is it possible to make the UA2 work with mini-USB Android phones? I tried a cable with USB-C on one end, USB mini on the other.. unsuccessfully.


Make sure the USB that connected to your phone configured as OTG Host because normal cable woldn't do


----------



## ekious

I kept getting drops on my iphone 12 pro max but not my iphone 8. I finally solved it by plugging in the power cable into the camera adaptor. A case of insufficient power?


----------



## recephasan

flyxt9 said:


> Make sure the USB that connected to your phone configured as OTG Host because normal cable woldn't do


gracias!


----------



## Shanling

ekious said:


> I kept getting drops on my iphone 12 pro max but not my iphone 8. I finally solved it by plugging in the power cable into the camera adaptor. A case of insufficient power?


Please what cable are you using to connect UA2 to iPhone? We saw some third party cables not being setup properly for needed power supply of UA2. And then different versions of iOS are messing p with this too.


----------



## ekious

Shanling said:


> Please what cable are you using to connect UA2 to iPhone? We saw some third party cables not being setup properly for needed power supply of UA2. And then different versions of iOS are messing p with this too.


Your supplied cable into the official apple camera connection kit


----------



## Shanling

ekious said:


> Your supplied cable into the official apple camera connection kit


I see, most people use it with iOS directly, without camera connection kit.


----------



## ekious

Shanling said:


> I see, most people use it with iOS directly, without camera connection kit.


Your supplied cable doesn’t come with a lightning connection, only usb c/a


----------



## Shanling

ekious said:


> Your supplied cable doesn’t come with a lightning connection, only usb c/a


Yes, customers needs to get some third party cable that works for iOS and USB DACs. We do not make one.


----------



## ekious

Shanling said:


> Yes, customers needs to get some third party cable that works for iOS and USB DACs. We do not make one.


Yes. Thats why I am using the camera kit instead of buying other cables. Lots of third party cables dont do well with dac in ios.


----------



## Kiats (Jun 18, 2021)

ekious said:


> Yes. Thats why I am using the camera kit instead of buying other cables. Lots of third party cables dont do well with dac in ios.



You should try the DDHifi range of ICs. They have one with lightning to USB C. MFi06 (lightning to USB C) and TC05 (USB C to USB C)


----------



## Shanling

Kiats said:


> You should try the DDHifi range of ICs. They have one with lightning to USB C. MFi06 (lightning to USB C) and TC05 (USB C to USB C)


Yes, these seems to be one of the most reliable Cables for iOS.


----------



## FLN Luco (Jun 25, 2021)

Shanling said:


> We are working on firmware update that should improve performance with Windows.


Hello @Shanling . Is there any information about the *firmware update* release for* Shanling UA1*?
It's really annoying to listen a DAC/AMP that cuts off the sound several times every 5 minutes...


----------



## Shanling

FLN Luco said:


> Hello @Shanling . Is there any information about the *firmware update* release for* Shanling UA1*?
> It's really annoying to listen a DAC/AMP that cuts off the sound several times every 5 minutes...


Nothing so far, sorry.


----------



## recephasan

short letter of complaint to Shanling CEO:
I realize that you might have one firmware employee who is burdened with multiple products, and therefore unable to fix the bugs in recently released products within a reasonable timeframe.
I bought the UA2 dongle, and am unable to use it due to sound cutoff issues.
There is no date on the firmware update.
Which TEACHES me that I should wait 6 months before I buy another Shanling product.
And when that time comes, there will be competing products on the market.
So tell me, why should I rush and buy your products? Or buy them at all?
Thank you for the three seconds you spent reading this, if you ever did.

Signed: A customer who feels stiffed.


----------



## Unolord

I almost bought the UA2 during the AE Summer Sale because I was looking for a dongle without a permanent cable.

I am glad that I followed this forum before doing so as it seems that the issues have not been resolved. I wasn't interested in paying to be a beta tester once again...


----------



## skumrat

What's the issue people are having with UA2? Mine has been working perfectly. The UA1 I did notice is very "slow" in that it fades in every time you switch a track or something.


----------



## dougms3

skumrat said:


> What's the issue people are having with UA2? Mine has been working perfectly. The UA1 I did notice is very "slow" in that it fades in every time you switch a track or something.


Depends on what you're using it for.  Go through the thread theres so many reported bugs, none of which have been addressed.  Read every post on this thread and so far all the reponses from Shanling is to ignore questions and answer whatever they feel like answering.

I purchased two UP4s and the UA2, it will be the last Shanling product I will ever purchase.  Their hardware is good but their software development and support is horrendous.


----------



## recephasan

skumrat said:


> What's the issue people are having with UA2? Mine has been working perfectly. The UA1 I did notice is very "slow" in that it fades in every time you switch a track or something.


are you fishing for attention or do you just like putting other people to work?


----------



## OspreyAndy (Jul 17, 2021)

*AUDIOQUEST DF COBALT VS SHANLING UA2*​
*Headphone: *FOSTEX T40RP MK3 Magnetic Planar 91db 50Ω
*Filters:* Cobalt (Stock), UA2 (Apodizing Fast Roll Off)
*EQ:* Always OFF
Both on ES9038Q2M with dedicated Amp stage
*SOURCE: WINDOWS 10, NATIVE WINDOWS USB
Hoff Ensemble “Polarity” FLAC 32/44.1*

8 passes for each Dongles
Volume: Cobalt 50/100 (SE), UA2 30/100 (BAL)
Slightly forward intimate for Cobalt vs UA2
Slower attack on Cobalt, UA2 slightly faster
Nasal warm edged piano tone on Cobalt, crisper neutral on UA2
Percussions crisper on UA2, smooth decays, Cobalt slightly pale, soft decays
Macro and Micro details equal on both
As the crescendo peaked up between 1.18-1.26 and 4.05-4.28, Cobalt exhibited sibilance & micro distortion while UA2 remained smoothly controlled.

*SOURCE: IPHONE 7 USB 2.0 (DDHIFI ADAPTER)*
_*Diana Krall “California Dreaming” Deezer FLAC*_

6 passes each Dongles
Volume: Cobalt 80/100(SE), UA2 70/100(BAL)
Slightly cleaner crisper, punchier bass responses on UA2, fuzzy on Cobalt
More neutral vocal staging for Cobalt, slightly intimate for UA2
Mildly recessed backing vocals on Cobalt, better nuanced on UA2
Soft edged piano tone for Cobalt, crisper on UA2
Crisper micro details on UA2, softer on Cobalt
Coarse edged vocals decays on Cobalt, smoother on UA2
Overall warmer presentation on Cobalt, natural on UA2
*Hans Zimmer “Mombasa” Deezer FLAC*

2 passes each Dongles
Cobalt 80/100(SE), UA2 68/100(BAL)
Very well controlled dynamics on UA2, jittery on Cobalt
Bass distortion on Cobalt, tight, deep and well controlled on UA2
Transients and speed compressed between 4.12-4.38 for Cobalt, UA2 survived cleaner
*Alison Krauss “When You Say Nothing at All” Deezer FLAC*

1 pass each Dongles
Volume: Cobalt 80/100(SE), UA2 68/100(BAL) Matched Loudness
Nasal jittery Mids for Vocals and Guitars on Cobalt, UA2 clean and truthfully neutral
Shanling UA2. A true performer to the max.


----------



## Shanling

recephasan said:


> short letter of complaint to Shanling CEO:
> I realize that you might have one firmware employee who is burdened with multiple products, and therefore unable to fix the bugs in recently released products within a reasonable timeframe.
> I bought the UA2 dongle, and am unable to use it due to sound cutoff issues.
> There is no date on the firmware update.
> ...



Forwarded your message.



dougms3 said:


> Depends on what you're using it for.  Go through the thread theres so many reported bugs, none of which have been addressed.  Read every post on this thread and so far all the reponses from Shanling is to ignore questions and answer whatever they feel like answering.
> 
> I purchased two UP4s and the UA2, it will be the last Shanling product I will ever purchase.  Their hardware is good but their software development and support is horrendous.



I can only answer questions for which I have answers. Most of it is now up to software team to come and deal with.


----------



## Shanling

*New USB Drivers for UA1 and UA2.*

Google Drive download


----------



## recephasan (Jul 22, 2021)

Shanling said:


> *New USB Drivers for UA1 and UA2.*
> 
> Google Drive download


win10, followed the uninstall instructions, rebooted, installed driver dated 2021/04/21, version 6.0.1.4031.
still cuts off whenever there is a small spike in cpu activity, like launching the web browser.
C+ for effort

EDIT: the red led mode no longer works, and has rendered my UA2 unrecognizable by windows. I uninstalled the recent drivers, installed the old versions.


----------



## FLN Luco

recephasan said:


> win10, followed the uninstall instructions, rebooted, installed driver dated 2021/04/21, version 6.0.1.4031.
> still cuts off whenever there is a small spike in cpu activity, like launching the web browser.
> C+ for effort


Same situation here with my Dell Windows 10 [20H2]...
*Shanling UA1* cuts off the sound several times every 5 minutes, even with low CPU usage.


----------



## Shanling

*New UA1 Version Coming Soon*

Due to chip shortage on the global market, we have to announces discontinuation of the UA1 USB-C DAC.

Instead, we will be releasing new version, called UA1 Pro. There will be just small change in the DAC/AMP chip, rest of the device will stay the same.


----------



## Shanling

recephasan said:


> win10, followed the uninstall instructions, rebooted, installed driver dated 2021/04/21, version 6.0.1.4031.
> still cuts off whenever there is a small spike in cpu activity, like launching the web browser.
> C+ for effort
> 
> EDIT: the red led mode no longer works, and has rendered my UA2 unrecognizable by windows. I uninstalled the recent drivers, installed the old versions.





FLN Luco said:


> Same situation here with my Dell Windows 10 [20H2]...
> *Shanling UA1* cuts off the sound several times every 5 minutes, even with low CPU usage.



So far our engineers released no fix for this.


----------



## recephasan

Shanling said:


> So far our engineers released no fix for this.


do you have the release/update notes for yesterday's update?


----------



## Shanling

recephasan said:


> do you have the release/update notes for yesterday's update?


No detailed info on it, sorry.


----------



## brazy001

Shanling said:


> *New UA1 Version Coming Soon*
> 
> Due to chip shortage on the global market, we have to announces discontinuation of the UA1 USB-C DAC.
> 
> Instead, we will be releasing new version, called UA1 Pro. There will be just small change in the DAC/AMP chip, rest of the device will stay the same.



couple of questions, if possible: 
1. what is the new DAC/AMP chip? 
2. will it come in Black as well as the silver shown?


----------



## Shanling

UA1 Pro will be using new ESS Sabre ES9219C, follow up to the older ES9218p.

Overall same sound and performance, with just a little bit better THD measurement.


----------



## recephasan

https://en.shanling.com/article-M2XM5sFwJuly21.html 
firmware update for yet another product. 
I am beginning to accept the possibility that I have a lemon with the UA2.


----------



## niron (Jul 29, 2021)

My Shanling UA2 LED doesn't change colors when I play one of my DSD / FLAC songs on my Windows 10/latest firmware. It stays at blue all the time.

I do get the other colors whenever I play the same music via USB Audio Player PRO app on my smartphone.

I have tried WASAPI with max settings but nothing really happens.

Any ideas?


----------



## recephasan (Jul 29, 2021)

niron said:


> My Shanling UA2 LED doesn't change colors when I play one of my DSD / FLAC songs on my Windows 10/latest firmware. It stays at blue all the time.
> 
> I do get the other colors whenever I play the same music via USB Audio Player PRO app on my smartphone.
> 
> ...


ASIO and SACD drivers were all packaged together with the previous usb driver update. I used the ones for Foobar2000, and was successful. Alternately, you could download them separately. I don't have access to the names of the drivers, someone else will have to pitch in. Or maybe Shanling can provide the link to the file.


----------



## niron

recephasan said:


> ASIO and SACD drivers were all packaged together with the previous usb driver update. I used the ones for Foobar2000, and was successful. Alternately, you could download them separately. I don't have access to the names of the drivers, someone else will have to pitch in. Or maybe Shanling can provide the link to the file.


I tried the previous firmware as well with the ASIO drivers included inside and it was basically the same, colors never changed. Unless you are talking about 2-3 versions before.


----------



## recephasan

niron said:


> I tried the previous firmware as well with the ASIO drivers included inside and it was basically the same, colors never changed. Unless you are talking about 2-3 versions before.


I used the one before the latest. Did you monitor the output from the program (the name escapes me) that resides in the notification area? FLAC is the easiest, does not require SACD settings. Output device ASIO, play file, should switch. If you are using foo_dsd_asio, then go to ASIO right under Output (in settings), double click on foo_dsd_asio, pick which device you want it to send to. Dunno if I can do better than this without knowing exactly what you did.


----------



## niron

recephasan said:


> I used the one before the latest. Did you monitor the output from the program (the name escapes me) that resides in the notification area? FLAC is the easiest, does not require SACD settings. Output device ASIO, play file, should switch. If you are using foo_dsd_asio, then go to ASIO right under Output (in settings), double click on foo_dsd_asio, pick which device you want it to send to. Dunno if I can do better than this without knowing exactly what you did.


Alright, so I added again both the SACD and the foo_dsd to my foobar *AND IT WORKS.* Thanks a lot for your kind help. 

Now I need to figure this out on some other apps like AIMP and such.


----------



## Shanling

*Shanling UA1 Pro will be available in two designs, pick either our standard matte black or extra shiny chrome plated version.*

Black variant MSRP 49 USD/Euro

Chrome variant 55 USD/Euro

UA1 Pro slowly started shipping to our international distributors, please check with them regarding availability.


----------



## caian (Aug 25, 2021)

First of all, thank you for the great hardware, it is really a nice piece of tech for the price. I have an UA2 and I am very happy with the hardware.

But I am too experiencing issues with the Windows driver. It being the following: If I leave my computer for some minutes or stop the music and leave it silent, then the DAC stops responding and producing sound. The only way I found to "reset" the DAC without unplugging it is to change the bitrate under device properties.

I tried to disable USB power saving management to see if it was putting the device to sleep, but it didn't help.

I'm using the July 22, 2021 driver and I tested this with various cables and USB ports, from C, to 3.1, 3.0 and 2.0.

Also this only happens on Windows, but not on Linux, so I'm pretty sure it is driver related.

I hope this information helps you to improve the driver in some way.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that opening an audio player (like foobar) that is configured to make exclusive use of the device also "brings it back to life". So I wonder if this is related to the internal Windows mux.


----------



## tmark (Aug 28, 2021)

Hello,
I just bought a UA2 and I marvel at the sound quality produced by this baby. From my observations, it seems that Huawei P30 Pro phone has problems with dongle recognition. It connects properly every 4-5 times. 
Edit: Uninstallation of an app IBasso UAC has solved the problem with connection (Inhave used it for Ibasso DC02 dongle)

Windows driver - unfortunately it is quiet and has frequent sound jams. In my case, installing USB driver version 5.20 helped. It fixed both of these problems despite being dedicated to players rather than UA1/UA2.

Regards,
TM


----------



## huythach83

tmark said:


> Hello,
> I just bought a UA2 and I marvel at the sound quality produced by this baby. From my observations, it seems that Huawei P30 Pro phone has problems with dongle recognition. It connects properly every 4-5 times.
> Edit: Uninstallation of an app IBasso UAC has solved the problem with connection (Inhave used it for Ibasso DC02 dongle)
> 
> ...


How can you use 5.20 for UA2? Tried to install and for Windows to use that driver. This resulted in "Device cannot start"


----------



## tmark

Actually, first I have installed the most new driver for UA2 and after poking around with it without succes, I have uninstalled it, and installed this 5.20 one. The only downside is that ASIO driver from 5.20 does not work. I have got into suspicion now that maybe there actually not 5.20 but is rather generic Microsoft driver for USB audio, but in a settings I've got full range of sound resolution upto 32 bit/384kHz. Since it plays free of glitches this is my way to go before we get stabile driver/firmware from Shanling.


----------



## huythach83

tmark said:


> Actually, first I have installed the most new driver for UA2 and after poking around with it without succes, I have uninstalled it, and installed this 5.20 one. The only downside is that ASIO driver from 5.20 does not work. I have got into suspicion now that maybe there actually not 5.20 but is rather generic Microsoft driver for USB audio, but in a settings I've got full range of sound resolution upto 32 bit/384kHz. Since it plays free of glitches this is my way to go before we get stabile driver/firmware from Shanling.


Thanks, will try to uninstall the "old" driver. If ASIO doesn't work, maybe you should try WASAPI since the default Windows driver doesn't have ASIO but has WASAPI


----------



## Shanling

tmark said:


> Hello,
> I just bought a UA2 and I marvel at the sound quality produced by this baby. From my observations, it seems that Huawei P30 Pro phone has problems with dongle recognition. It connects properly every 4-5 times.
> Edit: Uninstallation of an app IBasso UAC has solved the problem with connection (Inhave used it for Ibasso DC02 dongle)
> 
> ...



Interesting, will definitely try to have a look at this.


----------



## huythach83

tmark said:


> Actually, first I have installed the most new driver for UA2 and after poking around with it without succes, I have uninstalled it, and installed this 5.20 one. The only downside is that ASIO driver from 5.20 does not work. I have got into suspicion now that maybe there actually not 5.20 but is rather generic Microsoft driver for USB audio, but in a settings I've got full range of sound resolution upto 32 bit/384kHz. Since it plays free of glitches this is my way to go before we get stabile driver/firmware from Shanling.


Can you check again to make sure that you are using the 5.20 driver for the UA2, not the generic driver from Microsoft? I uninstall the new drive, force Windows to use the 5.20 and still "This device cannot start"


----------



## tmark




----------



## tmark

It is a Microsoft driver indeed.


----------



## kemba1291

I was looking into buying the UA2. Does anybody know if the android Tidal app can play bit-perfect music using UA2 via type-c? 

If you are willing to test, just open Tidal on an android phone (not DAP) and connect the UA2. It should prompt a message which is asking Tidal to use the Shanling ua2 for audio source. After this, the audio should be playing in the right bitrate without android resampling them. I tried the Lotoo Paw S1, but even after Tidal asked permission and I gave it, the audio was all static, which forced me to return it.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tmark

I can only confirm that Tidal asks about allowing to use usb device, and plays music, shows signs "hifi" of "master", but I don’t know how to check bitrate of actually played music. And I stll have problems with recognition of Shanling UA2 by Huawei, it does not happen every time.

Regards,
TM


----------



## kemba1291

tmark said:


> I can only confirm that Tidal asks about allowing to use usb device, and plays music, shows signs "hifi" of "master", but I don’t know how to check bitrate of actually played music. And I stll have problems with recognition of Shanling UA2 by Huawei, it does not happen every time.
> 
> Regards,
> TM


Do you hear any difference between the music played without allowing Tidal access and when you do allow it?


----------



## niron

tmark said:


> I can only confirm that Tidal asks about allowing to use usb device, and plays music, shows signs "hifi" of "master", but I don’t know how to check bitrate of actually played music. And I stll have problems with recognition of Shanling UA2 by Huawei, it does not happen every time.
> 
> Regards,
> TM



From what I understand Tidal has recently started to support bit perfect. Unfortunately, my subscription already expired, but you can check if the colors are changing (other than blue).


----------



## tmark

I cannot tell you for certain. Because to connect I must try many times and it is to difficult to compare it one to one.


----------



## kemba1291

tmark said:


> I cannot tell you for certain. Because to connect I must try many times and it is to difficult to compare it one to one.


No issues.


----------



## tmark

No issues. It seems to play better with usb device enabled.


----------



## kemba1291

tmark said:


> No issues. It seems to play better with usb device enabled.


Fantastic, thank you. Just one more query if you can help, does it support in-line microphone from headsets and earphones?


----------



## tmark

I have read a comment from Shanling that it doesn't. I does not in my case neither.


----------



## Shanling

kemba1291 said:


> Fantastic, thank you. Just one more query if you can help, does it support in-line microphone from headsets and earphones?


There is no support for in-line mics or controls. From our devices only UP5 has such support.


----------



## kemba1291

Shanling said:


> There is no support for in-line mics or controls. From our devices only UP5 has such support.


Got it, thanks.
Just one more query though. Lack of a volume control is really scaring me since I have a moondrop aria, and I fear its drivers might get damaged due to high power output. If I use the android eddict player app to reduce the total volume of the UA2 (or maybe enable low gain mode), will the same settings carry over to my windows 10 laptop?


----------



## huythach83

kemba1291 said:


> Got it, thanks.
> Just one more query though. Lack of a volume control is really scaring me since I have a moondrop aria, and I fear its drivers might get damaged due to high power output. If I use the android eddict player app to reduce the total volume of the UA2 (or maybe enable low gain mode), will the same settings carry over to my windows 10 laptop?


Why don't you just unplug the headphones, plug in the UA, adjust volume and plug the headphones?


----------



## kemba1291

Because my primary device is not android, and not something i carry to office.


----------



## tmark

kemba1291 said:


> Because my primary device is not android, and not something i carry to office.


That sounds like a good idea, you can adjust loudness down to f ex 0 or 1 without your headphones attached on windows as well.


----------



## tmark (Sep 7, 2021)

niron said:


> From what I understand Tidal has recently started to support bit perfect. Unfortunately, my subscription already expired, but you can check if the colors are changing (other than blue).


I have read somewhere that UA2 is not changing the color of the LED from blue despite correct number showed in the UAPP. Unfortunatelly I can confirm that.
EDIT: After further check it works - the LED is changing color both in UAPP and Tidal.


----------



## huythach83

kemba1291 said:


> Because my primary device is not android, and not something i carry to office.


According to Shanling's rep, the setting is saved on the UA2, but I take it as a grain of sand. Just to be safe, you can change the volume to 0 on whatever device you plug the UA2, then attach the headphones afterward.


----------



## Shanling

kemba1291 said:


> Got it, thanks.
> Just one more query though. Lack of a volume control is really scaring me since I have a moondrop aria, and I fear its drivers might get damaged due to high power output. If I use the android eddict player app to reduce the total volume of the UA2 (or maybe enable low gain mode), will the same settings carry over to my windows 10 laptop?



After adjusting setting for maximum volume on Eddict app on your phone, it will stay saved on the UA2 when you connect it to computer.

Of course, just to be safe, it's always better to lower volume before starting playback.



tmark said:


> I have read somewhere that UA2 is not changing the color of the LED from blue despite correct number showed in the UAPP. Unfortunatelly I can confirm that.



I would recommend to check your UAPP settings. On my phone running UAPP, UA2 changes colors exactly accordingly to the songs sampling rate.


----------



## tmark (Sep 7, 2021)

Shanling said:


> I would recommend to check your UAPP settings. On my phone running UAPP, UA2 changes colors exactly accordingly to the songs sampling rate.


Hi,
It's magic, it actualy started to function properly   And yes it changes the light of LED with only Tidal - for example Camila Cabello "Million To One". But not on Windows, probably because of the use of Windows generic driver.


----------



## kemba1291

tmark said:


> Hi,
> It's magic, it actualy started to function properly. And yes it changes the light of LED with only Tidal - for example Camila Cabello "Million To One"


Btw, now you can use Tidal stock app directly if you use UA2. It supports bit-perfect playback on android directly from the main app. You can just open Tidal and connect UA2 via type-c, it will ask for the UA2 access, just like UAPP did. If you play hi-res tracks, you can see the LED change as well.
I find a lot of advantages with the official app now tbh, including better UI and offline downloads for Lossless quality.


----------



## caian

Does anyone know if it is possible to "rescale" the volume bar when using the generic Windows driver? Sadly it is far more stable than the one provided by Shanling, as already mentioned, but the volume is messed up, as 6 is already pretty loud.


----------



## tmark

caian said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to "rescale" the volume bar when using the generic Windows driver? Sadly it is far more stable than the one provided by Shanling, as already mentioned, but the volume is messed up, as 6 is already pretty loud.


I think that if can only achieve it when you limit the max volume with Eddict Player on your mobile device.


----------



## huythach83

tmark said:


> Hi,
> It's magic, it actualy started to function properly   And yes it changes the light of LED with only Tidal - for example Camila Cabello "Million To One". But not on Windows, probably because of the use of Windows generic driver.


I use generic driver on Windows, so in foobar I use WASAPI and the LED changes color


----------



## tmark

huythach83 said:


> I use generic driver on Windows, so in foobar I use WASAPI and the LED changes color


Are you playing Tidal through foobar?


----------



## tmark (Sep 8, 2021)

Ok. Using generic driver in exclusive mode solves problem, if you check in settings in Tidal exclusive mode as well.


----------



## huythach83

@Shanling : still no new update driver/firmware for fixing the audio problem on Windows?


----------



## Vackor

huythach83 said:


> @Shanling : still no new update driver/firmware for fixing the audio problem on Windows?


Maybe it's not driver problem. Mine has the same behaviour on Android via UAPP and Stellio, the audio stream breaks up 2-3 times in an hour listening music. Sadly  it maybe a FW problem or in worst case indesign flaw. Seems to be Shanling doesn't care about Customer Reviews.


----------



## Shanling

huythach83 said:


> @Shanling : still no new update driver/firmware for fixing the audio problem on Windows?



Still no update on this from our engineers.


----------



## tmark

Shanling said:


> Still no update on this from our engineers.


Have you maybe some news about the status of work. Is this concern addressed, or will the update be published this of another year? (ETA). It could both help us, and your future buyers - because the product is great, but has serious problems to solve.


----------



## huythach83

Vackor said:


> Maybe it's not driver problem. Mine has the same behaviour on Android via UAPP and Stellio, the audio stream breaks up 2-3 times in an hour listening music. Sadly  it maybe a FW problem or in worst case indesign flaw. Seems to be Shanling doesn't care about Customer Reviews.


In my case, on Android the audio will be cut off about 1 second if I launch another app. If I just listen to music, it work normally.


----------



## ephrank (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi! Eyeing UA1 to be used as a high quality sound card with Raspberry Pi.

Has anyone tried it with the Pi and Linux? Is there a line out mode?


----------



## Vackor

huythach83 said:


> In my case, on Android the audio will be cut off about 1 second if I launch another app. If I just listen to music, it work normally.


So, I just tested it for longer time. Doesn't matter if the phone was restarted before or not. It's independent if I "playing" with the phone while listening music or it's just lying untouched, the music breaks regularly.  It never happens with the built in jack (Samsung Galaxy S10E). 
Anyway sorry for bad English.


----------



## skumrat

Has anyone tested a UA1/UA1 Pro or UA2 on PS4/PS5? Does it work?


----------



## huythach83

The problem with UA2 on Windows 10 seems to go away when I use the ddHIFI TC05 cable and connect the UA2 directly to my laptop Type-C port. I am not sure that it's because the cable or Windows has updated the generic audio driver.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Brought to you by popular demand, my full written review of the UA2 DAC/AMP from Shanling Audio is live now~ 

This is a really powerful DAC/AMP with a great dynamic sound, but with a rather high power consumption. The best part is that it has both Single Ended and Balanced, but you can replace its cable, so even if you do break it eventually, the unit should still work just fine, plus it can drive most headphones well, so I did a few comparisons in the full written review on UA2~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/10/shanling-ua2-type-c-dac-amp-small-size-big-impact.html


----------



## caian

tmark said:


> I think that if can only achieve it when you limit the max volume with Eddict Player on your mobile device.


I forgot to reply, but unfortunately none of the shanling apps worked properly on my Motorola. 

The Shanling app itself does not recognise the device and the Eddict Player crashes on startup.

Such a nice hardware ruined by horrible software and driver support. I wouldn't mind living without the Shanling drivers if the generic ones (and the Linux one) didn't come with a weird volume scaling bug, where a single position in volume jumps to hearing-damaging levels and then drop again.


----------



## recephasan

caian said:


> I forgot to reply, but unfortunately none of the shanling apps worked properly on my Motorola.
> 
> The Shanling app itself does not recognise the device and the Eddict Player crashes on startup.
> 
> Such a nice hardware ruined by horrible software and driver support. I wouldn't mind living without the Shanling drivers if the generic ones (and the Linux one) didn't come with a weird volume scaling bug, where a single position in volume jumps to hearing-damaging levels and then drop again.


I don't know about what model of Motorola phone you have, but the Eddict Player works on my Moto G Power (2020). 
In case you get it to work, I found the UA2 in the USB menu, not under My Device or anything (why, Shanling?)
And I know none of what I wrote helps if you can't launch the app.


----------



## Shanling

caian said:


> I forgot to reply, but unfortunately none of the shanling apps worked properly on my Motorola.
> 
> The Shanling app itself does not recognise the device and the Eddict Player crashes on startup.
> 
> Such a nice hardware ruined by horrible software and driver support. I wouldn't mind living without the Shanling drivers if the generic ones (and the Linux one) didn't come with a weird volume scaling bug, where a single position in volume jumps to hearing-damaging levels and then drop again.



Shanling app, you mean Shanling Music or Shanling controller?
On Eddict player, are you using the latest V1.1.9 version? And please what exact Motorola, with which system?

As @recephasan said, in both apps UA1/2 shows in side menu, under USB Control. Please make sure that non other app is taking control over the DAC at the same time (Like UAPP).


----------



## lanister

huythach83 said:


> The problem with UA2 on Windows 10 seems to go away when I use the ddHIFI TC05 cable and connect the UA2 directly to my laptop Type-C port. I am not sure that it's because the cable or Windows has updated the generic audio driver.


Vẫn còn nhiều vẫn đề thế hả ông?' thế còn dùng điện thoại thì có vấn đề gì ko? Đang định mua😐


----------



## huythach83

lanister said:


> Vẫn còn nhiều vẫn đề thế hả ông?' thế còn dùng điện thoại thì có vấn đề gì ko? Đang định mua😐


Xài với điện thoại thì không sao hết. Chỉ có xài với Windows 10 thì có vấn đề thôi, nhưng dạo gần đây cũng không thấy bị gì nữa.


----------



## unluckyTG

@Shanling, I experiencing issues with Shanling UA1. When I listen music or playing games audio cuts out for around one second. It's like someone muted sound without asking me. I not found any solutions to resolve this issue. I tried install drivers from official Shanling site (both versions, 2020 and 2021 release year), also I flashing last firmware. This issue occurs not only with PC but with my Android devices too. Most often it happens when I playing games. When I listen music this happens not so often but make my experience bad. I waited few months for fix but there is no updates so I decided write this post here. Still waiting for fix.
(Windows 1607 with last updates, Samsung Galaxy M21)


----------



## Shanling

unluckyTG said:


> @Shanling, I experiencing issues with Shanling UA1. When I listen music or playing games audio cuts out for around one second. It's like someone muted sound without asking me. I not found any solutions to resolve this issue. I tried install drivers from official Shanling site (both versions, 2020 and 2021 release year), also I flashing last firmware. This issue occurs not only with PC but with my Android devices too. Most often it happens when I playing games. When I listen music this happens not so often but make my experience bad. I waited few months for fix but there is no updates so I decided write this post here. Still waiting for fix.
> (Windows 1607 with last updates, Samsung Galaxy M21)



We have some reports like this and they were sent to our engineering team. So far we have no fix for this.


----------



## Shanling

*Firmware update for Shanling UA2 USB DAC/AMP*

Improving Android compatibility and fixing DSD channel issue.

Download from here: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Sp_alBNHWZlycDP2jgEyXYqIdKqOBcOI/view?usp=sharing


----------



## BoomBap08 (Dec 26, 2021)

@Shanling  Is it possible to adjust the volume via phone volume rocker (for example, if I use it on usb exclusive mode on hiby app or UAPP) or should it be always done through the Eddict app's usb control section?


----------



## Shanling

BoomBap08 said:


> @Shanling  Is it possible to adjust the volume via phone volume rocker (for example, if I use it on usb exclusive mode on hiby app or UAPP) or should it be always done through the Eddict app's usb control section?


You can always adjust volume by the volume buttons on your phone.


----------



## chifihead

Hey gang does the UA2 (or the new UA1 "pro") also make loud popping noises from time to time? My UA1 does that, rendering it unusable.


----------



## recephasan

chifihead said:


> Hey gang does the UA2 (or the new UA1 "pro") also make loud popping noises from time to time? My UA1 does that, rendering it unusable.


the only experience I have that is relevant is that 
one USB-C to USB-A adapter I have causes popping noises and computer crashes, while the other does not, while using another dongle


----------



## chifihead

recephasan said:


> the only experience I have that is relevant is that
> one USB-C to USB-A adapter I have causes popping noises and computer crashes, while the other does not, while using another dongle


I use it with a phone, and while I'm not experiencing crashes, the popping noises sounds like it! 

Just to make sure: I hear one LOUD pop every now and then. It sounds like how you would imagine an electrical spark to sound like. Is that what you mean?


----------



## KazuMae

Shanling said:


> *Firmware update for Shanling UA2 USB DAC/AMP*
> 
> Improving Android compatibility and fixing DSD channel issue.
> 
> Download from here: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Sp_alBNHWZlycDP2jgEyXYqIdKqOBcOI/view?usp=sharing


Hi Shanling Mod, 

I tried this update with my UA2 and I am still getting the crackles and pop on my unit and frequent disconnections on my windows 10 machine. I tried a lot of things including using another cable, connecting directly to the USB C port, using a dock , using USB C-A pass through and even changing my own IEM cables as well. BTW i am using the 2.5mm balanced. 

Other than that, I do like the sound signature that the dac provides.. since I cant use it on my pc, these days been using the unit with my Samsung S20 5G and it works fine.

Thank you!


----------



## Shanling

KazuMae said:


> Hi Shanling Mod,
> 
> I tried this update with my UA2 and I am still getting the crackles and pop on my unit and frequent disconnections on my windows 10 machine. I tried a lot of things including using another cable, connecting directly to the USB C port, using a dock , using USB C-A pass through and even changing my own IEM cables as well. BTW i am using the 2.5mm balanced.
> 
> ...


There is so far no fix for this.


----------



## recephasan

chifihead said:


> I use it with a phone, and while I'm not experiencing crashes, the popping noises sounds like it!
> 
> Just to make sure: I hear one LOUD pop every now and then. It sounds like how you would imagine an electrical spark to sound like. Is that what you mean?


Yes, the pop I heard sounded like what you described. 

That's only one problem with the UA-2, though. It cuts off with Win10 far more than the three other dongles I have. 
Maybe ten times more.


----------



## recephasan

recephasan said:


> https://en.shanling.com/article-M2XM5sFwJuly21.html
> firmware update for yet another product.
> I am beginning to accept the possibility that I have a lemon with the UA2.


Aaand, Shanling releases new UA2s, presumably without the HARDWARE fault that results in clipping. Lemon. Thank you.


----------



## KazuMae

Shanling said:


> There is so far no fix for this.


Hi, its been a while since we heard from you. Is there any update regarding this? Thank you


----------



## Shanling

KazuMae said:


> Hi, its been a while since we heard from you. Is there any update regarding this? Thank you


No update for this.


----------



## michusxx

Hi.
I didn't find answer in any other post, so I would like to ask directly:
Should Shanling UA1 device save in its internal memory settings - like gain or volume step - after I configure them by Eddict Player application? I.e. should they be applied by device after it is connected to other phone or computer? Because - what I observe - these settings are not active untill I start Eddict Player and enter USB configuration for connected UA1.


----------



## Shanling

michusxx said:


> Hi.
> I didn't find answer in any other post, so I would like to ask directly:
> Should Shanling UA1 device save in its internal memory settings - like gain or volume step - after I configure them by Eddict Player application? I.e. should they be applied by device after it is connected to other phone or computer? Because - what I observe - these settings are not active untill I start Eddict Player and enter USB configuration for connected UA1.


UA1 do not remember the settings.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Hello friends! Today I want to share with you my full written review on Shanling Audio UA1 Rhombus shaped Dac AMP Dongle! It has pretty good ergonomics, fair battery consumption, and a pretty nice, clean, vibrant and wide sound! More info on how it sounds, as well as pairing notes in my full review below 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/02/shanling-ua1-dongle-dac-rhombus-sounds.html


----------



## chi2

@Shanling 
I have purchased the UA2 last year. Didn't return it despite frequent drop-outs because I expected Shanling to fix that with a new firmware version. Now I read that there is no fix to this. I want to return my unit for a full refund. Please tell me how to proceed.


----------



## Shanling

chi2 said:


> @Shanling
> I have purchased the UA2 last year. Didn't return it despite frequent drop-outs because I expected Shanling to fix that with a new firmware version. Now I read that there is no fix to this. I want to return my unit for a full refund. Please tell me how to proceed.



Sorry for this.
Please check with your seller about possible return.


----------



## chi2

The seller considers this to be a problem of the manufacturer and I am with him. An exchange for a new unit of the same model does not solve the problems as it is a pricipal flaw of each and every UA2 ever produced. 

If Shanling can't provide a fimware that solves the issues, it should take back all UA2s for a refund. Unconditionally.

Wo would want to buy a luxury player like the M9 from a manufacturer who is unable to provide a flawless product and who seemingly does not care about the quality of his products and the satisfaction of his customers?


----------



## recephasan

A manufacturer taking responsibility is the main selling point in products that have near-identical competitors.


----------



## Shanling

Our software team is still working on the fix for UA2, they expect it could be released during spring, as more testing is needed for it.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

recephasan said:


> A manufacturer taking responsibility is the main selling point in products that have near-identical competitors.


Chill. Shanling is one of the best companies in the world.


----------



## chi2

The flawed UA2 has been in the market for almost a year. Still no working version of it. No refund or exchange program. One of the best companies?


----------



## recephasan

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Chill. Shanling is one of the best companies in the world.


chill? easy, boy


----------



## dougms3

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Chill. Shanling is one of the best companies in the world.


You should read the history of this thread.

I agree shanling was once a reputable company, i have 2 up4s and a ua2.  My experience with the ua2 has soured any favoritism of shanling and i wont ever buy another shanling product.

There are alot of people who are having problems with their device since Jan2021 and all they keep repeating is that they are working on it or we are aware of this problem or we are not aware of this problem.

I think one or maybe two driver updates were released since these became available that did absolutely nothing to fix any of the problems, also there are no release notes, who updates a driver with no release notes?


Shanling said:


> Our software team is still working on the fix for UA2, they expect it could be released during spring, as more testing is needed for it.


More testing is needed on products that were released over a year?  If there's no release by spring or if it doesn't fix the problems, can i get a refund?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Mar 2, 2022)

dougms3 said:


> You should read the history of this thread.
> 
> I agree shanling was once a reputable company, i have 2 up4s and a ua2.  My experience with the ua2 has soured any favoritism of shanling and i wont ever buy another shanling product.
> 
> ...


I own a Shanling M0 and Q1 with zero product issues. Did you buy phone dongles? Maybe its harder to implement a dongle vs a DAP because of the technological conflicts that could be had with a cell phone.

Even if a dongle has a problem with the connection or perhaps synergy with another device (a phone), a person may chock it up to bad sound quality or something.

Sorry for not reading the whole thread. Whats your problem exactly? Or which post on HeadFi is the start of it?

If you're not getting any verbal communication on what anybody has done to rectify the situation, there could be many reasons for that. One as you said, is they did nothing to try or weren't able to solve it so they didn't write the specifics down.

There could also be some insider knowledge they don't want to leak, embarrassment or any million other reasons.

I think you're unaware of how ChiFi works. You buy a product and you have a short window of time to investigate the product and then you file a complaint on Aliexpress.

If later issues arise it's complicated for the company itself to figure those out unless they caused them directly which is when they'll do a recall. Only large companies do recalls unless they're forced by a political body like a government.

You have to remember when you're dealing with a company in another country that if you don't file a complaint within that two week window on Aliexpress, your money is gone.

Shanling isn't the first ChiFi company to have problems with their products just like the other thousands of other companies that have had similar problems.

You're allowed to boycott spending your money with any person, company, country or on any thing (like bottled water), It's your money.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

chi2 said:


> The flawed UA2 has been in the market for almost a year. Still no working version of it. No refund or exchange program. One of the best companies?


Sorry for not following the UA2 flaws, I don't own one. I have a M0 and Q1.


----------



## dougms3

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I own a Shanling M0 and Q1 with zero product issues. Did you buy phone dongles? Maybe its harder to implement a dongle vs a DAP because of the technological conflicts that could be had with a cell phone.
> 
> Even if a dongle has a problem with the connection or perhaps synergy with another device (a phone), a person may chock it up to bad sound quality or something.
> 
> ...


You really need to read the history to gauge the poor support and lack effort by shanling to do anything about this product.

If shanling fancies themselves an "aliexpress" product, they'll get no argument from me.

They know there's alot of problems with this device.  If you go thru the history you can see how many people are reporting problems and zero effort from shanling to address it.  ie, no release notes on driver updates. 

They promise to look into it meanwhile there's been one driver update in the past year that did nothing and they're busy cranking out all kinds of other products.  

I would have returned mine in the 30 day return period but i trusted shanling from their previous reputation to fix the problems as promised.  So now I'm stuck with a an $85 POS dongle that doesn't work right and i don't feel comfortable selling it to dump on someone else.

At this point I'm sure they knew the problems with the device before they released it, perhaps it had something to do with the sudden change from akm to ess chip due to the fire, who knows.  Either that or they barely did any qc testing on the device.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Mar 2, 2022)

dougms3 said:


> You really need to read the history to gauge the poor support and lack effort by shanling to do anything about this product.
> 
> If shanling fancies themselves an "aliexpress" product, they'll get no argument from me.
> 
> ...


I wish people would stop talking about the "problems" and tell me directly what they are. In a paragraph or two sentences. How do you expect others to understand what's going on? Yes, you're going to have to do it again and again to who ever asks.

People don't start reading at the start of the thread. We start at the end and go thru the past history of posts that way, to the start.

I'm signing out of this thread. I hope you find your solutions and since I don't plan on buying the UA1 or UA2, there's no point being here.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Mar 2, 2022)

Guess what happened to me recently?

I bought a used iPhone and so far I have not been able to get it to work. I may have lost $125USD.

Am I going to spend years whining about how I lost money?

No, I just won't buy another used iPhone. 

I suggest you guys either move on or place info in every signature of your posts explaining what happened so people can understand easier.


----------



## dougms3

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Guess what happened to me recently?
> 
> I bought a used iPhone and so far I have not been able to get it to work. I may have lost $125USD.
> 
> ...


Lol I'll remember you said that for future reference when you have a problem with something.

Not sure why you're here either?

You seem to be here to dump on people who got ripped off.

Tired of hearing your whining about something you don't plan on buying or even know anything about.  No one asked about your opinion.

Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

dougms3 said:


> Lol I'll remember you said that for future reference when you have a problem with something.
> 
> Not sure why you're here either?
> 
> ...


I was here to look into the future possibility of buying the Shanling products.

I just joined the conversation confused of the defects as the information was nowhere to be found...easily. 

Do you really expect people to read through all the posts without a brief statement of stating what's wrong to see if it's important for them to do so?


----------



## dougms3

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I was here to look into the future possibility of buying the Shanling products.
> 
> I just joined the conversation confused of the defects as the information was nowhere to be found...easily.
> 
> Do you really expect people to read through all the posts without a brief statement of stating what's wrong to see if it's important for them to do so?


If you're going to antagonize the people here for being annoyed with the level of support received from Shanling, then yes I do expect you to know why they're annoyed.

I was in the same boat as you, I was a fan of shanling products.  Like I said I have 2 up4s, which btw are great, they function way better than the UA2 but those also have their own software "quircks".  Their products are great when they function properly.  The Shanling hardware is excellent, build quality, specs, sound are usually on point but their problem is the software.  Not just on the UA2 but small issues with the up4 that I've experienced , very few updates on that device as well, about 4 years from date of purchase to get car mode on that one (it was promised to be implemented "very soon", then after a few years they just said nah we're not doing it, then all of sudden it popped up one of the updates.

From some others I know who have their DAPs, they also mentioned minor software issues.  Nothing major like with the UA2 but it doesn't reflect a positive image for their brand.

Theres valuable info in this thread of how well Shanling is responding to all of the complaints in this thread, and there are alot.

These are the most common responses from the rep,

- we are aware of the issue
- we are not aware of the issue
- we are researching this issue

Never any updates on those previously reported issues.

They really dropped the ball with the UA2.  To me, this experience has soured image of the entire brand.


----------



## Shanling

dougms3 said:


> At this point I'm sure they knew the problems with the device before they released it, perhaps it had something to do with the sudden change from akm to ess chip due to the fire, who knows.  Either that or they barely did any qc testing on the device.



It has nothing to do with DAC, it's on the side of USB controller and Drivers. Unfortunately it's not a simple issue that would show on each system, it shows quite randomly. Making it problematic to fix.

@LaughMoreDaily The issue is, that on certain Windows computers there are issues with smooth playback. It can have moments of muted sound or needing reconnecting to restart playback.


----------



## KazuMae

Shanling said:


> It has nothing to do with DAC, it's on the side of USB controller and Drivers. Unfortunately it's not a simple issue that would show on each system, it shows quite randomly. Making it problematic to fix.
> 
> @LaughMoreDaily The issue is, that on certain Windows computers there are issues with smooth playback. It can have moments of muted sound or needing reconnecting to restart playback.


Well anyways here is what I have to say regarding your UA2. It works on android phones flawlessly, It doesnt work on my ios products but maybe that is because of my cable i dont know but funny enough it works on my macbook. On windows 10 it is utterly horrible. I have 3 windows device, 1 PC, 1 lenovo laptop and 1 MSI gaming laptop. The problem shows up on all of my windows devices. I purchased the UA2 because i want to bring it with me to the office but so far, I have been using my FiiO Q3 because of the frequent disconnection issues...@Shanling , please get this fixed.. I actually do love your product WHEN IT IS WORKING.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Mar 2, 2022)

KazuMae said:


> Well anyways here is what I have to say regarding your UA2. It works on android phones flawlessly, It doesnt work on my ios products but maybe that is because of my cable i dont know but funny enough it works on my macbook. On windows 10 it is utterly horrible. I have 3 windows device, 1 PC, 1 lenovo laptop and 1 MSI gaming laptop. The problem shows up on all of my windows devices. I purchased the UA2 because i want to bring it with me to the office but so far, I have been using my FiiO Q3 because of the frequent disconnection issues...@Shanling , please get this fixed.. I actually do love your product WHEN IT IS WORKING.


We keep saying to Shanling to get something fixed but maybe it's an IOS or windows problem. Maybe there is no solution.

The good thing that's going to come out of this is that Shanling will probably test their new products with all technological devices before they release another one.

Shanling has been releasing electronic products for ages and things happen, whether it's Shanlings mistake or the fact that other companies devices are more complicated to try and create a device for.

I've bought a million extra audio cables for my earphones and XINHS is the only company so far whose cables I have faith in. NICEHCK second.

Am I going to complain to the earphone companies about making products that don't work with other brands cables? No. Am I going to complain to the wire companies about making audio wire that doesn't sound amazing with every earphone in the marketplace? No.

You guys should be happy that Shanling is actually giving you a forum to state your grievances that they can think about and work on. They care about you.

Let your comments be known, boycott them or not if you must but don't go too far in hurting how they feel about their consumers or maybe they will start releasing products without asking us for help.


----------



## chifihead

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I was here to look into the future possibility of buying the Shanling products.
> 
> I just joined the conversation confused of the defects as the information was nowhere to be found...easily.
> 
> Do you really expect people to read through all the posts without a brief statement of stating what's wrong to see if it's important for them to do so?


Chill, bro. It's not our problem whether or not you're willing to go back and read previous posts. Shanling answered the question precisely to the point, which means they understood the question and the issue being referred to. So there's nothing wrong with the question. 

I guess life isn't just about "laughing more daily." There's something to be said about not thinking the world revolves around you. You're only the protagonist in _your own_ story.


----------



## Shanling

*Shanling UA2 Firmware V1.92.11 Update*

Optimized performance for more stable connection with range of smartphones and computers.

*How to update:*

Download the zip file and follow included instructions.

*Download update from Google Drive*


----------



## KazuMae (Mar 15, 2022)

Shanling said:


> *Shanling UA2 Firmware V1.92.11 Update*
> 
> Optimized performance for more stable connection with range of smartphones and computers.
> 
> ...


The disconnections for me still exist. It is a little bit better, the disconnects are not as frequent as before though, its a start at least.


----------



## bucicimaci

Shanling said:


> *Shanling UA2 Firmware V1.92.11 Update*
> 
> Optimized performance for more stable connection with range of smartphones and computers.
> 
> ...


Seems like it solved my connection issues on one plus 5T (android 10) thanks for it!


----------



## Vamp898

I bought the UA1 Pro for my father for his FiiO FH3

He tried it on two smartphones (An Samsung Galaxy and an Pixel 5) but no matter what he does, the sound always comes from the phone.

I tried to check as much as possible via a phone call, but it seems that no matter what he does, there is no audio playback from the Dongle.

All instructions that came with the device are in Chinese, what is he doing wrong? Does he need an App or anything like that? The was an QR code but then he scanned it, it just opened the app store for the app WeChat


----------



## Shanling

Vamp898 said:


> I bought the UA1 Pro for my father for his FiiO FH3
> 
> He tried it on two smartphones (An Samsung Galaxy and an Pixel 5) but no matter what he does, the sound always comes from the phone.
> 
> ...



This is up to the phone settings, some of them might have special switch for USB OTG, some need special app (UAPP, Onkyo or HiBY being examples).


----------



## recephasan

Vamp898 said:


> I bought the UA1 Pro for my father for his FiiO FH3
> 
> He tried it on two smartphones (An Samsung Galaxy and an Pixel 5) but no matter what he does, the sound always comes from the phone.
> 
> ...


did he try with the otg cable flipped?


----------



## KazuMae

KazuMae said:


> The disconnections for me still exist. It is a little bit better, the disconnects are not as frequent as before though, its a start at least.


Just an update for this, the connection issue that I am having after updating the firmware relates to the electricity connection.I can hear disconnections when i move my standing desk up or down. I dont think its related to the driver anymore. Anyways good job @Shanling


----------



## woody88

Hello, has anyone ever gotten UA1 Pro with lighting to usb c connector to work with an iphone? i took delivery of the UA1 Pro yesterday, but I have tried all sorts of devices, iphone with lightning, ipad pro with lightning, ipad pro with usb c, and macbook pro with usb c. None of them seemed to work, and sound never goes to the headphone, and it just ended up playing through the speakerphone. 

So i just wanted to see if anyone has any luck to get UA1 pro to work on any of the apple devices through lightning. I primarily bought it to use with an iphone. But it's been a frustrating experience thus far. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shanling

woody88 said:


> Hello, has anyone ever gotten UA1 Pro with lighting to usb c connector to work with an iphone? i took delivery of the UA1 Pro yesterday, but I have tried all sorts of devices, iphone with lightning, ipad pro with lightning, ipad pro with usb c, and macbook pro with usb c. None of them seemed to work, and sound never goes to the headphone, and it just ended up playing through the speakerphone.
> 
> So i just wanted to see if anyone has any luck to get UA1 pro to work on any of the apple devices through lightning. I primarily bought it to use with an iphone. But it's been a frustrating experience thus far. Thanks in advance.


UA1 Pro was not designed for use with iOS and we never marketed it as compatible with iOS.

UA2 and UA5 are compatible with iOS, if using proper cable that allows for use of USB DACs.


----------



## woody88

Shanling said:


> UA1 Pro was not designed for use with iOS and we never marketed it as compatible with iOS.
> 
> UA2 and UA5 are compatible with iOS, if using proper cable that allows for use of USB DACs.


So why were all of these UA1 Pro bundled with lightning to usb c adapter then? Every single seller that I see on aliexpress offer this type of bundle. To me, that seemed to be very misleading


----------



## Shanling

woody88 said:


> So why were all of these UA1 Pro bundled with lightning to usb c adapter then? Every single seller that I see on aliexpress offer this type of bundle. To me, that seemed to be very misleading



That's up to the Aliexpress sellers, not our official policy.

Note: "Shanling Official Store" is not run by us, that's just another Chinese dealer.


----------



## woody88

Shanling said:


> UA1 Pro was not designed for use with iOS and we never marketed it as compatible with iOS.
> 
> UA2 and UA5 are compatible with iOS, if using proper cable that allows for use of USB DACs.


Thanks for the replies thus far. So if UA1 Pro is not designed with iOS in mind, has it been fully tested to show that it does not work with any iOS devices?

On UA2 and such, what kind of proper cable is needed to allow music playback on iOS?


----------



## Shanling

woody88 said:


> Thanks for the replies thus far. So if UA1 Pro is not designed with iOS in mind, has it been fully tested to show that it does not work with any iOS devices?
> 
> On UA2 and such, what kind of proper cable is needed to allow music playback on iOS?


We did not test the different adapters to see if they work or not with iOS.

For UA2, search for cables that are marketed as supporting USB DACs for iOS. We recommend to check with the cable seller, to confirm that cable is compatible with latest iOS release, as it can change over time.


----------



## Shanling

*New updated USB driver for UA1, UA1 Pro and UA2*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KWdsf-3XIZYHFEZhlwwrtMRmjkoVHrFu/view?usp=sharing


----------



## KazuMae

Shanling said:


> *New updated USB driver for UA1, UA1 Pro and UA2*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KWdsf-3XIZYHFEZhlwwrtMRmjkoVHrFu/view?usp=sharing


The Driver before this starts having audible disconnections and cracks as well.  I just reinstalled the newest driver and it seemed to fixed it for me. I am on W11 btw.


----------



## fish1050 (Apr 21, 2022)

@Shanling can the Q1 be used with the UA2?

I am very happy with the Q1 but since you don't seem to updating MTouch DAP's any time soon I am looking for a option to take the Q1 to the next lever sound quality wise.  Would the UP5 be a better option though it has dual lower end 9219C DAC would it it be that much of a step up in sound over the Q1.   I am looking at the M3X as well if neither of these takes the Q1 sound to the next level but it is a much more expensive option.

Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## Shanling

fish1050 said:


> @Shanling can the Q1 be used with the UA2?
> 
> I am very happy with the Q1 but since you don't seem to updating MTouch DAP's any time soon I am looking for a option to take the Q1 to the next lever sound quality wise.  Would the UP5 be a better option though it has dual lower end 9219C DAC would it it be that much of a step up in sound over the Q1.   I am looking at the M3X as well if neither of these takes the Q1 sound to the next level but it is a much more expensive option.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated



UA2 do not work properly with Q1 at this time. As UA2 was further customized to work better with Android and iOS, the volume control on Q1 is not properly compatible with it.

UP5 works fine with Q1. But I don't think getting it just as SUB dongle for Q1 would be worth it. But if you would also use it over Bluetooth with your phone, then it would make more sense.


----------



## fish1050

Shanling said:


> UA2 do not work properly with Q1 at this time. As UA2 was further customized to work better with Android and iOS, the volume control on Q1 is not properly compatible with it.
> 
> UP5 works fine with Q1. But I don't think getting it just as SUB dongle for Q1 would be worth it. But if you would also use it over Bluetooth with your phone, then it would make more sense.


Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated.

As an alternative I have been looking at desktop option and I was looking at the Shanling BA1 but it is also using the 9218P so not likely much of an upgrade in sound.  Any chance Shanling will be updating the BA1 with a more current chip like the 9219C? 

Would the Q1 work via USB out to a desktop USB amp/DAC like the BA1? I was looking at the Topping DX30 Pro + as well but reviews indicate to stay away if you are using low impedance headphones.  Any recommendations as a good not to expensive desktop option?


----------



## Shanling

Definitely not BA1, that would be even lower than Q1 in sound quality.

We do not plan any replacement for BA1.

Q1 works as USB transport for many desktop DACs, just better to avoid the USB powered ones.


----------



## fish1050

Shanling said:


> Definitely not BA1, that would be even lower than Q1 in sound quality.
> 
> We do not plan any replacement for BA1.
> 
> Q1 works as USB transport for many desktop DACs, just better to avoid the USB powered ones.


Thanks for the quick response.  I am zeroing in on the Topping DX30 Pro+ after more research (DC power, not USB powered).  For not much more than a UP5 it has so much more to offer.  The only question is the ES9038Q2M DAC chip and how it compares to the 9218P.  I know it is the implementation more than the DAC but they are both older DAC and DAC/Amp chips released about the same time but the ES9038Q2M seems to be a higher end DAC based on measurements I found.  

Along with connecting my Q1 to it at home via USB I have a couple of computers to connect to it via coax and optical inputs and it supports all the bluetooth codecs so I can even stream to it from my phone.

I often wonder why more people don't opt for desktop options vs buying heavy, expensive and often not really portable DAP's.  No batteries to wear out, greater flexibility and the power to drive the most demanding headphones and it comes with a remote control.  Use the Q1 on the go and then connect to the Topping at home for the best sound in the best listening conditions.


----------



## Shanling

*Firmware update for Shanling UA2 USB DAC/AMP - V1.92.12*

New firmware reduces power consumption of the UA2, prolonging battery life of your smartphones.

https://en.shanling.com/article-UA2V9212.html


----------



## KazuMae

Shanling said:


> *Firmware update for Shanling UA2 USB DAC/AMP - V1.92.12*
> 
> New firmware reduces power consumption of the UA2, prolonging battery life of your smartphones.
> 
> https://en.shanling.com/article-UA2V9212.html


Updated to this firmware. I notice that my output volume is significantly higher that what i used to be


----------



## Shanling

KazuMae said:


> Updated to this firmware. I notice that my output volume is significantly higher that what i used to be


We made no adjustment to the output. Maybe check if the gain setting wasn't changed after firmware update?


----------



## Vackor

Old topic but maybe relevant. The latest firmware(s) solved the music break problem, the UA2 works flawless both on Galaxy S10E and Win10.
Thank You Shanling!


----------



## unluckyTG

I have question about energy consumption. My UA1 device is too hot while in use. Really too hot, not just warm. After some investigation with ADB batterystats I found that my UA1 consumption around 200 ma. Equal 1W. My device is broken? Because I have doubt that is normal. Thanks.


----------



## Shanling

unluckyTG said:


> I have question about energy consumption. My UA1 device is too hot while in use. Really too hot, not just warm. After some investigation with ADB batterystats I found that my UA1 consumption around 200 ma. Equal 1W. My device is broken? Because I have doubt that is normal. Thanks.



0.2A is normal for UA1. UA2 or UA5 go a little bit lower, but that is due to their further optimization.

Any idea what temperature your UA1 is reaching?


----------



## unluckyTG (Jul 7, 2022)

@Shanling
I have not ir termometer, But I guess around 60+ .
What Shanling DAC has min battery consumption? I want get new, because this one cooking my hips.
And I have another (minor) issue. I have clipping at full volume. Clipping gone at -6db. This is my phone or it's should be?


----------



## Shanling

unluckyTG said:


> @Shanling
> I have not ir termometer, But I guess around 60+ .
> What Shanling DAC has min battery consumption? I want get new, because this one cooking my hips.
> And I have another (minor) issue. I have clipping at full volume. Clipping gone at -6db. This is my phone or it's should be?



UA2, UA3, UA5 are able to run at lower consumption, depending on what you playing. (If you stay away from DSD256 or DSD512)
Are you running any EQ software or DSP?


----------



## unluckyTG (Jul 8, 2022)

@Shanling 
No DSP, no equalizer. IDK, mayebe it's just me, I mean my skin sensitive for high temperature. If you say that 200 ma it is normal then ok, let it be.
Most time I listen aac 128 kbit, my headphones Takstar 80 pro (60ohm). But with koss porta pro the same consumption, even without load using as line out for speakers. 
Thanks for reply.


----------



## unluckyTG

Shanling UA 1 issue report (v 1.86.30)
Issue description:
No sound output. This happens while rewinding or stop - play action. It may be a minute or an hour after connecting. Only reboot helps. Confirmed on my two Android devices (Samsung A10s, Lenovo TB-X606F).


----------



## Shanling

unluckyTG said:


> Shanling UA 1 issue report (v 1.86.30)
> Issue description:
> No sound output. This happens while rewinding or stop - play action. It may be a minute or an hour after connecting. Only reboot helps. Confirmed on my two Android devices (Samsung A10s, Lenovo TB-X606F).


Can you tell me what software you using? Because this will be issue with the software pairing, not a simple issue on he UA1.


----------



## unluckyTG (Aug 6, 2022)

Shanling said:


> Can you tell me what software you using? Because this will be issue with the software pairing, not a simple issue on he UA1.


Sure. I am using the latest firmware for A10s, TB-X606. All my devices has official firmware, not rooted. This issue happens with YouTube, YouTube Music, Samsung music player, VLC. No matter what player I use.


----------



## originalsnuffy (Aug 7, 2022)

I have the UA2 and am using it with my iphone.  I am on the very latest firmware.  It is a new purchase.  I liked the idea of a 2.5 connection which works for me.

My digital connection is with an OTG capable lightning to USB C cable.  I get reliable connections from the iphone to the DAC with that.  I also tried a dongle from Ztella that converts USB to lightning and I think that includes an OTG capability.  That works with USB C to USB C cables.  The issues I am about to describe occur with both connection types.

Two issues:

One, even when I don't move the unit or cable, I get digital noises from time to time.  Any thoughts or suggestions?

Two, I can't get the unit to natively play DSD when fed SACD ISO files from the HiBy iphone apps.  The UA2 seems to be getting a PCM signal from the phone, and possibly only redbook based on the color.  The app is not set to a fixed output resolution (which invokes PCM), and I have experimented using DoP on and off.

I know that the Hiby app can send out DSD; as I have done that on my HiBy R5 Gen II.  That involved an Apple CCK, and setting the HiBy app to DoP on.

Any thoughts on these two issues?


----------



## unluckyTG

Some extra for this UA1 Issue report.
When this issue happens I notice that YouTube app play videos 2x faster.
Hope it helps recognize issue.


----------



## Shanling

originalsnuffy said:


> I have the UA2 and am using it with my iphone.  I am on the very latest firmware.  It is a new purchase.  I liked the idea of a 2.5 connection which works for me.
> 
> My digital connection is with an OTG capable lightning to USB C cable.  I get reliable connections from the iphone to the DAC with that.  I also tried a dongle from Ztella that converts USB to lightning and I think that includes an OTG capability.  That works with USB C to USB C cables.  The issues I am about to describe occur with both connection types.
> 
> ...



On first issue, can be caused by simply phone network interference. You can try to switch your phone to flight mode to see if it will repeat.

For HiBy player, seems to be limitation on their side. Not something we can affect.



unluckyTG said:


> Some extra for this UA1 Issue report.
> When this issue happens I notice that YouTube app play videos 2x faster.
> Hope it helps recognize issue.



Thank you for details. I don't think we saw such behavior before. Reported to software team.


----------



## johnwick45

someone help me my shanling ua2 led indicator is not working properly I tried playing dsd,wav,FLAC files but color remains blue i have used uapp and eddit player from shanling


----------



## Shanling

johnwick45 said:


> someone help me my shanling ua2 led indicator is not working properly I tried playing dsd,wav,FLAC files but color remains blue i have used uapp and eddit player from shanling


The LED simply shows what is being fed to UA2 from the app. If it stays blue, it will be up to the app or system settings.

Eddict player is not ideal for this as music player, it doesn't avoid Android resampling, outputting everything at basic rate. We recommend to use it only as companion app for settings, not as music player.

I use UAPP on my device and it works correctly with UA2. Please make sure that you allow it access to the UA2 if prompted for. Please also check DSD mode is set to native and that you do not have set it to upsample or Limit sample rate. I use it with bit perfect mode enabled.

You mentioned Wav and Flac, that's bit meaningless, UA2 do not differ between these two. It depends on what sampling rate are these files.


----------



## johnwick45

Shanling said:


> The LED simply shows what is being fed to UA2 from the app. If it stays blue, it will be up to the app or system settings.
> 
> Eddict player is not ideal for this as music player, it doesn't avoid Android resampling, outputting everything at basic rate. We recommend to use it only as companion app for settings, not as music player.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response..by default it's set to DSD to pcm in uapp I had to change it to native now the led indicator works fine..i had just bought shanling ua2 and I am newbie too😂..so i am suspicious it's working or not


----------



## unluckyTG

@Shanling
Hello. I think my issue was resolved. I guess this issue happened because USB debugging was enabled. Now my UA1 works fine few days with no problems.


----------



## mokamora

how to install driver for UA1 Pro on windows 7 SP1 ? it keep show me pop up to unplug and plug again my UA1 Pro after i click "Ok".
The reason why i use Windows 7, coz openGL is missing on windows 10 for my Intel HD3000.


----------



## tendou

Can the shanling UA3 drive Sennheiser hd600, hifiman sundara, hifiman he400se, beyerdynamic dt770 pro and akg k701/q701/k702/k712 pro series?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

tendou said:


> Can the shanling UA3 drive Sennheiser hd600, hifiman sundara, hifiman he400se, beyerdynamic dt770 pro and akg k701/q701/k702/k712 pro series?


Only if you use the balanced output. Here's what the first Head-Fi reviewer wrote:
"Power output from the balanced output is enough to drive a lot of headphones like the HD660S albeit with the Clear Mg something was left to be desired."
If the unbalanced output (125mw at 32 ohms) could drive them, too, he would have said so.


----------



## clevop870

Hey i just bought Shanling ua2 and i got no sound with Jriver,with foobar2000 is working but with jriver no sound??


----------



## kibot (Dec 12, 2022)

Hello!
Just add this diamond to my portative setup (i use it with TRI i3 Pro and Meze 99 Neo)🤘


----------

